# BURNED CIRCLE - City/Character Creation Thread (DFRPG)



## ThirdWizard (May 16, 2012)

In this thread we'll be working on getting Locations (along with all the bits that go with them) and Player Characters built.

*Pick a Template and a High Concept*
Everyone should be working on picking their template and high concept. If you want to bounce ideas around, that's great! Post up your thoughts about your characters and get feedback for how to phrase your first Aspect. It can be difficult to make Aspects, especially if you don't have a lot of experience with the system. High Concepts don't have to be two-fold like other aspects, but it is still an important decision to make.

*Get an Idea for a Location*
Post up ideas about any locations you might want to detail. You wouldn't want to go through all the work of writing up a location to find that someone else has been working on the same thing, so get those ideas on here when you have them, even if they aren't fleshed out. If you find you don't like it and want to change it, that's fine.

*Detail the Location*
Once you start the ideas percolating in your head, you can start to write out the details. Depending, this can take a few minutes to several hours. I know I stared at a few locations that seemed perfect in the past for days before realizing how to really make them pop.

Locations have:

Name - What it is called when people refer to it. It can have multiple names depending on who is making the reference.
Description - A physical description of the area complete with sights, sounds, and smells. What is it like going there?
Theme or Threat - Pick one. Threats are simple - there is something dangerous in or around here. Themes are a bit more open to interpretation. 
Idea - What makes this place stand out as special. It should have a supernatural element to it. No mundane stuff here!
Aspect - This aspect can be invoked when in the area or dealing with the area, by both PCs and NPCs. It should be evocative. This can be a difficult part of the process.
Face - A person that has something to do with the location. They live here, work here, or something else depending on what kind of place it is. They'll have their own write-up later.

*Create a Face*
Your Location needs a Face, an NPC, to go with it. Faces are important because once you get where you're going, you'll need someone to talk to. You might not always be interacting with the Face, but more often than not, the Face is an integral part of the workings of the area, so even if you don't talk to that particular NPC directly, they're an important cog in whatever it is you'll be doing there.

Faces have:

Name - What people call him or her.
High Concept - What the person is. This uses the same guidelines as a PC High Concept
Motivation - What the person wants. There should be some clear goal here, something that will push the Face to be a part of the coming adventures. They should want change in some way.
Relationships - What other Faces they interact with on a semi-regular basis. They could be allies, enemies, business partners, anything. We'll work on relationships after we have a few Faces made and see how everything can fit together.

*Character Creation*
Finally, right!? But, it is important to have an idea of where the PCs will be living before we build the PCs. So, at this point, we should have a High Concept and a Template. Now we move on to the Phases of building characters, assigning skills and powers, and fleshing everything out in wonderful detail.

*The Aspects*
This is my favorite part of character creation. It really helps the PCs come to life, as we write up very short stories based on their past. Remember to keep these short! We aren't looking for a novella here, just a paragraph at most describing each of the following Phases of the characters' lives.

Trouble
Pick a trouble. This should be something that affects you. I should be able to compel the trouble on a semi-regular basis, about once per story on average, with occasionally several times in a story if it revolves around something dealing with your trouble.

Where Did You Come From
Page 59. Where did you come from? What's you're basic past? Write a bit about that. I'll go over it and make sure it meshes with the game I have planned out.

What Shaped You
Page 59. Perhaps something went wrong in your life. Perhaps something went right.

What Was Your First Adventure
Page 60. Remember, we're starting the game Submerged, which is about where Harry is at the start of Storm Front, so this takes place a quite while back comparatively.

Whose Path Have You Crossed (guest starring)
This is one of the fun ones. I'll assign each of you to a different player's Story, and you get to write their entry for them, then they choose an Aspect to go with it. Subject to approval from me and the player you're writing for, of course! 

Who Else's Path Have You Crossed
Same as above. I'll assign who gets who, and it will have to be approved.

*Gory Details*
We assign skills, stunts, powers, and all that other crunchy goodness. Take what we found out about the characters above and work with it when assigning skills, powers, etc. I'm sure you'll have in mind way before this what you're character is like but keep a few skills in mind before you get to this point.


Do you want to be wealthy? If so Resources might be important.
How do you fight? Spells? Fists? Weapons? Guns?
Are you knowledgable about the supernatural? That's Lore
Do people look up to you? Are you a leader? Better have Presence.

Take a look over the skill list and think about your PC. Read over the supernatural powers and think about how that might affect you as well. A lof of these skills and powers have to do with more than adventuring and move into your day to day life.

*The Final Details*
What's your name? Where do you live? What do you do when you aren't saving lives? Who are your friends and family? How close are you to those not in the known on supernatural matters? What's your favorite fast food restaurant? These are the questions that must be answered.

*Done!*
Once we have this done, I'll make the In Character thread and we'll start. I'll get more details for you about that once we get to it.

I know, all this can look daunting. I wasn't sure whether I should have put it all in one post, but it really isn't so bad. Most of this can be knocked out in a few minutes. And, its a lot of fun! I've had a blast in the past writing up the stories and picking Aspects. And once we get going with the story starting, the better those Aspects are, the more interesting the game will be, and the more you'll feel that your character is being drawn into the game on a personal level.


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 16, 2012)

Here is Oakland Cemetery as it will be appearing in our game. It can act as a sample for your own locations.

Oakland Cemetery:
[sblock]





*Oakland Cemetery*
*Description:* An old cemetery built in 1850 that is the current resting place of over 70,000 residents. For every lavish monument marking a prominent or wealthy family, there are hundreds of small, simple headstones. Not far from some of Atlanta’s best known sons and daughters are paupers buried at public expense. Here, an ornate tomb is inscribed with flowery verse — there a plain marker merely says “Infant.”
*Threat*
*The Idea:* The ghosts here are numerous and desperate to get out. Many died in the civil war and are still unable to accept their final fate. Others died before their time or violently and were buried here because there was no place to put them. These spirits want out, and they’ll take any opportunity to leave that they can find.
*The Aspect:* There Is No Rest
*The Face:* Ectomancer Paul Nun
[/sblock]
Ectomancer Paul Nun:
[sblock]




*Paul Nun*
*Is the Face of*
Oakland Cemetary
*With the High Concept*
Ectomancer Groundskeeper Of The Restless
*And Motivation*
Keeping the spirits calm is a full time job. Keeping them in the walls as well is a second full time job. He does it because he cares about the dearly departed, not out of any desire to protect the
living.
*With these Relationships*
- fill this in later -
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 16, 2012)

Character-wise, I've been gravitating towards an Ogre-Blood Changeling, High Aspect of Big Son of an Ogre. Or something similar.

As for locations, Underground Atlanta caught my eye a couple days ago and I worked up something for it. 

[sblock=Underground Atlanta]
Name: Underground Atlanta
Description: Nightclubs and tourist shopping, right on a ley line (Eastern Continental Divide).
Threat
Idea: White and Red Court hunting grounds
Aspect: Hidden Hunters
Face: Tyler Ducard, Concerned Club Owner and Manager

Underground Atlanta provides a daytime shopping and a nighttime club scene, all big with the tourists. It also provides excellent cover for the competing Red Court and White Court vampires that like to prey on them. 

Face: Tyler Ducard
Of Location: Underground Atlanta (Blacklight)
High Concept: Concerned Club Owner and Manager
Motivation: Want to protect my club’s reputation… and patrons. People disappear and a number have last been seen in Blacklight. Word has gotten around that it's dangerous, so people don't come and that's bad for business.
Relationships: Fill in later
[/sblock]

I also wanted to do something with Castleberry Hill and tie it to the Sidhe, given how some of them are fixated upon artists, but I just couldn't get anything to stick and sound good.


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 16, 2012)

Ogre-blooded changeling sounds good. I love the changelings in the novels and how they work in the world. It can really offer a lot of interesting scenarios to play out. Also, love the Fairie and you'll definately be interacting with them a lot if you go that route. 



Your writeup fits perfectly with Underground Atlanta. The city really tries to pull people in, but the area just has a reputation for being a dangerous place. I could see vampires preying on people there.

Here's how I envision vampires currently:

The Red Court elite are mostly involved in business, specifically real estate and the financial industry. They're deeply involved in intrigue and politics. The ones in this area are few and mostly older Red Court with ties to the Red King.

The average Red Court, however, is involved in prostitution and human trafficking. They're more active on the streets and far more active in the crime in the city. These are younger vampires (relatively speaking), who are still attempting to build their status within the Court itself.

The White Court Raith are involved in night/strip clubs, and are trying to work their way into prostitution which puts them at odds with the Red Court. The two Courts are in direct opposition in some cases. There aren't a lot of White Court in the city, so they're at a disadvantage against the Reds who outnumber them by perhaps a dozen to one or more.

The White Court Malvora, on the other hand, are involved in telecommunication. They work at the networks, specifically being involved in the news and working toward fear-mongering in the media. There are only a handful of Malvora in the city, and mostly they try to stay away from intra-Court politics as much as possible, although they can't help but get embroiled in things when they decide that a story needs to be created to suit their purposes.

So Underground Atlanta is probably one of the locations for the clash between the two Courts as well as a desirable feeding ground for both as well.


----------



## Thanee (May 16, 2012)

Just reposting my conceptual ideas so far for now.

Template: Were-Form
High Concept: Shadowcat Warden

Location: A mystic place in the canopy of trees surrounding Atlanta that features a gateway to the Nevernever.
Face: Probably some kind of gatekeeper

Bye
Thanee


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 16, 2012)

My thoughts so far:

Template: Minor Talent
High Concept: not sure yet

Location: Hartsfield-Jackson Atlanta International Airport
Idea: Lots of people going through it all the time probably have lots of emotion (good and bad) which probably makes it magically notable
Face: probably the head of security

I'll flesh this out more in a bit, once I'm more familiar with the rules and such.

GM


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 16, 2012)

Thanee said:


> Template: Were-Form
> High Concept: Shadowcat Warden
> 
> Location: A mystic place in the canopy of trees surrounding Atlanta that features a gateway to the Nevernever.
> Face: Probably some kind of gatekeeper




I like these. You can use your High Concept for things like stealth, protecting others, tailing, etc. Very evocative. Have you thought about how you got your transformation powers? Not to get ahead, but if you haven't you might want to start thinking about that.

If you want to tie the location to Faerie, which is the usual for the "near" Nevernever, Summer is stronger in Atlanta. Not only is it hot, but there is a lot of greenery and animal life in and around the city. That doesn't mean you have to tie it to Summer. If Winter (or the Wyldfae?) controls it, that would make the location that much more interesting. There are also wild, unpredictable places where spirits, ghosts, or even demons roam. If those creatures could occasionally get through, it would definitely be notable.

Trying not to have any spoilers here! A lot of Faerie stuff isn't introduced until Summer Knight, so don't feel that you need to use it. There's a _lot_ in the Nevernever. 




GandalfMithrandir said:


> My thoughts so far:
> 
> Template: Minor Talent
> High Concept: not sure yet
> ...




Any idea what you want your talent to be?

The airport sounds good. With a lot of travel to and from the city, it makes sense as a location that would attract the PCs' attention, so it would definitely make an appearance at some point. I like the idea of the magical charge from all the emotion in the place. Perhaps that emotion could be harnessed similar to the lightning in Storm Front...


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2012)

ThirdWizard said:


> Have you thought about how you got your transformation powers?




Yeah, I have been looking into that.

I basically have two ideas right now, both would tie directly into the location.

1) She was born with her shapechanging abilities. Her mother is a shapechanger from the Nevernever (she inherited the powers from her), while her father is a mortal.

2) She has been trained by the Gatekeeper (the location's Face) in exchange for the promise / pact to protect the mortal realm against threats from beyond the world.

Could even be both.



> Trying not to have any spoilers here!




No worries. I expect some spoilers (from reading the rulebook alone), anyways.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 21, 2012)

How is everyone coming on locations? If anybody needs any help, just let me know.


----------



## Thanee (May 21, 2012)

I have been working on my character over the weekend (in fact, I am pretty far with that already; still need to finalize that second Phase and write down the third Phase, though I have a good idea about what that will be; and Skills/Powers are pretty much done, too).

As for the location, I like the idea that there is a dangerous place beyond that gateway, so that would fit in better with the Winter Court. After all, there needs to be a reason to guard it.

It would feature strongly in my third character Phase, therefore I havn't really written down much about it, yet.

I also noticed, that "Warden" might not be the best term for the High Concept, as the Wardens are those White Council wizard guardians; I was aiming for something more generic, so I might just switch that to "Guardian" or something similar.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (May 21, 2012)

Sorry, I fear I have to bow out of this. PbP isn't the best place to learn rule sets, epically ones requiring so much communication. I fear I have just not the time to give this game the attention it deserves. Sorry again


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2012)

There is a deep, bone-deep, subsonic rumble that shivers windows and rattles china sets in their cabinets. You feel it in your fillings, in your fingers, in your skull. As one, every bird perched on something solid flies up away from the ground, squawking and cheeping and cooing in protest. 

In front of the SkippyMart, the pavement bulges slightly upward. Cars roll down the new incline and crash into each other in slow motion; adding the whooping of their alarms to the din. 

The parking lot asphalt splits in a hairline fracture that swiftly cracks apart about as widely as a man's foot is wide. The inside of the crack is glowing a fitful orange, and the air above it immediately turns wavy with heat haze. From below comes a gassy exhalation, like some pocket of methane or carbon dioxide suddenly opening to the surface.

Only...after a moment, words can be detected in that noise; slow and impossibly deep, like the voice of the earth itself.

_...hooooooooaaaagggghhhhh...my time...approaches..._


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 21, 2012)

I've also been working on my character. Settled on a Changeling of Ogre heritage, debating between the Fae parent being Summer or Wyld.

I have most of the first three phases worked out, though, along with the Aspects. I'll get them posted up soon enough.


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 22, 2012)

[MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION]

Sounds good on the character front! I can't wait to read it.

Guardian is good, probably better, you're right. Also, you might want to rename the "Gatekeeper" for the location, as that's a specific character in the Dresden novels. I meant to point that out before, but somehow forgot. 

[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]

Sorry you're bowing out. I'll keep you in mind if a spot opens up in the future. Perhaps you'll gain some more system mastery in the meantime. Of course, you can read the PbP and watch so to speak, and that might also help you better understand the system.

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]

You amuse me greatly.  Welcome! Any idea what you want to play?

[MENTION=54988]Dragonwriter[/MENTION]

Summer or Wyld, both could be interesting. I can run with either one. I warn you, I play me some mean faeries. I've incorporated Dresden-like fae into my D&D games, and the players are scared of dealing with any of them.


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2012)

I have some idea, yep.

I was in a Mage game awhile back that sadly folded, but I liked some of the characterization I'd worked out for it...and it being an urban fantasy game, it's an easy one to 'repot' in this fertile ground.

I even have a location in mind.

As for archetype...I am considering the 'champion of god' notiong, with the caveat that the god in question is not the New Testament reiteration of JHVH or the Trinity. Rather, this character is descended from a bloodline harkening back to the Mesoamerican warrior priests; charged and empowered by the Jaguar Sun to patrol the boundary between the worlds of the living and dead; much as the Sun itself moved into our world during the day, and into the Underworld at night. They kept the living from wandering into the Unlit Land, and the spirits of the fallen from slaking their endless hungers and angers on the living.

Until, of course, it all went wrong. The lines of succession were broken, the civilization itself faltered and lost its way. Now it's just ruins...and a few last sentinels that hold to the old lore, who's blood still quickens with the echo of lost power, and who still hold the line against the forces of darkness.

Just a conceptual start, of course. It's still quite fluid, and can be adjusted any number of ways.


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 22, 2012)

In Dresden, godlike beings of power like that might fade from the limelight, but that doesn't mean they aren't still active behind the scenes (like Donar Vadderung in _Changes_). So, you'd be a bit like Sigun Gard's concept in that respect.

I would suggest a combination of Champion of God and Emissary of Power templates. So, the True Faith powers that fit your concept, plus Marked By Power for the Jaguar Sun, an old being of great power.


----------



## Thanee (May 22, 2012)

This here is what I have so far, background-wise.

[SBLOCK=Keira]Name: Keira Moore
Template: Were-Form
High Concept: Shadowcat Guardian
Trouble: Curious As A Cat
Aspects: Reckless Rascal, ...

Phase 1) Where did you come from? (Background)

One day, Brendan Moore, an irishman living in Atlanta, stumbled upon a rather strange place, when he was out hunting in the woods that are all around the city. The first thing he noticed was the frozen water on the ground, not particulary likely considering the warm temperature. There were strange lights, too. They were 'wrong' in some way, but he couldn't put his finger on it. When he investigated further, he stepped into another world. He had found a gateway to the Nevernever. And unfortunately, the creatures there weren't exactly the welcoming kind. Fortunately, though, a majestic, black panther rushed to his side to help him. It creeped the hell out of him, when the panther later transformed into a woman.

To make things short, the two got together and he learned a lot about the strange things that lurked beyond the curtains of the world from his shapeshifting lover. He became the guardian of that mystic place out in the woods. About a year after that incident, their first daughter was born. Even as a babe, she had hair as dark as the night. Therefore, they named her Keira.

Even when she was merely a child, Keira had a measure of her mother's powers. She had keen senses, and she was curious and reckless. The latter mostly because she was a lot more resilient than a typical mortal, probably because she isn't exactly mortal. This, coupled with the drive to explore everything around her, proved to be quite a dangerous mix. But you need to know your boundaries, even if they are a little higher, right? Her parents tried hard to keep her away from all things supernatural for the time being. She would learn about it soon enough.

Phase 2) What shaped you? (Rising Conflict)

In her teens, she began to develop her true power, the ability to change her shape into that of a black panther. A fast and strong animal further enhanced by the supernatural powers indwelling her. In her panther-form, Keira is a majestic sight. Her shoulders reach nearly three feet in height, and her body is a good six feet long (plus another three or four feet of tail).

During this time, the existance of the supernatural could no longer be kept away from her. She learned about the Nevernever, the fae and the occult mysteries. And she also learned about the time when her father first met her mother, about that mystic place out in the woods. Naturally, that spurred her curiosity to the fullest.

...[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 22, 2012)

ThirdWizard said:


> Summer or Wyld, both could be interesting. I can run with either one. I warn you, I play me some mean faeries. I've incorporated Dresden-like fae into my D&D games, and the players are scared of dealing with any of them.




Which is totally as it should be, IMO. That's one of the things I especially like about the Dresden stories -- the faeries are a lot more dangerous and akin to the older tales about them, not the happy-go-lucky, cute little things. 

Anyways, I had best put down the character info I've worked out so far.

[sblock=Details]
Name: Logan Harcourt
Template: Changeling, Ogre.

High Concept: Big Son of a Wyld Ogre.
Trouble: Protector of the Weak.

Logan was "adopted" as an infant. Really, he was left on the porch of a grown changeling woman in Atlanta who had taken in children of Faerie heritage on a regular basis. The woman, Michelle, had refused to make her Choice, remained fairly neutral regarding the Courts, and was at least allowed to raise some of the unwanted changeling children. Logan was not the first and definitely not the last to come into her care, where he grew up in a sizable, crazy, changeling-filled household.
*Aspect: Big, Weird, Changeling Family.*

Signs of his ogre blood showed fairly early, as he became one of the biggest and strongest boys in the neighborhood. He also became something of a protector to his "siblings" in the house. He tested out of school early (16/17) to get a job and to help Michelle with keeping the house in good condition. The next year, one of his "older brothers," Sullivan, who had fully embraced his Winter Troll heritage came back around. Sullivan was out to strong-arm Michelle into pushing some of the youngsters in her care to Choose and go Winter. Logan took an iron-headed sledgehammer and taught Sullivan his mistake, though he refused to kill the young man/troll he still saw as a brother.
*Aspect: Really Good With a Hammer.*
[/sblock]

For the First Case, I was thinking something about Red Court servants pushing some new drug derived from the narcotic saliva, with the dealers really aiming to get a younger crowd hooked. Naturally, Logan would have a big problem with such a thing.

Power-wise, I'm looking at Inhuman Strength, Toughness, and Recovery (Catch being either "trappings of Winter" or the full "cold iron") and possibly Glamours. Tinkering with Skills is stalling me a bit, but they'll get there.


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2012)

I have no idea what those things are, of course...but they sound appropriate. 

Emissary of Power might even be more appropriate, since the Jaguar's gift is transmitted through bloodline and ritual rather than direct action on the god's part now. That's why it still works, even though his followers are long gone and the gods themselves have, as you say, largely faded from the picture at least in the sense of direct interventions. True Faith might be inappropriate, since my character does what she does from a sense of duty to her family and others...and because she can, and because it's what gives her purpose.

But she hasn't got a shrine to the old cat in her basement or anything, even though she _does_ nominally believe. Hard not to after being introduced to all this.  It's just not like Joan of Arc or a paladin where her faith gives her the power to overcome all odds. 

At least not usually.

I need to look back at the chargen rules here and start converting all these ideas into quasi-game terms...then we can decide what suits this notion best.

Edit/Addenda - I am looking at my character having the mundane occupation of police officer. Should set up interesting scenarios since she essentially is two kinds of cop at once... Would this be appropriate for the game?


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 23, 2012)

One thing I should have asked for is a few examples of how you would invoke your aspects and a few ways you expect to be compelled by them. This is just to make sure we're on the same page about what an aspect means. In many cases, the idea behind the aspect is probably more important than the name itself (although you can use the name in creative ways occasionally). 

[MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION]
I like the trouble. I can compel that pretty easily. Especially considering one of the City's aspects is "Trouble Around The Corner." A character who just can't stop turning those corners is going to be great fun indeed.

The background is good. Your character, then is a kind of scion, with your mother being a natural shape shifter of some kind and you inheriting the trait? Or would you rather leave your mother's exact qualities to be explored later? 

[MENTION=54988]Dragonwriter[/MENTION]
"Protector of the Weak" probably isn't troubling enough to be a trouble. It's easier to see how that could be used for an invoke than a compel. You should probably look to why or how everyone always comes to you for help as a trouble or why you always help those in need. So something like "My Muscle Is Taken For Granted" or "Can't Say No" would be more appropriate.

"Big, Weird, Changeling Family" is great. I can use that for some really good compels, and I can see you invoking it for a lot of lore type stuff dealing with faerie or getting some help from other Changelings. Very nice.

You might want to rework "Really Good With A Hammer." You're not going to get many compels off of that, so its probably a liability. It's fine to have one or two only good aspects, but make sure to have some easy compels in there, or you're going to be FATE starved.

I like the first case idea, as well as the powers. I'd go with Cold Iron (+3) as a Catch since you haven't made your choice between Winter or Summer yet. Keep in mind we're going 10 Refresh, so you could easily pick up a Supernatural Strength, Toughness, or Recovery with some stunts, or you could even do all three (leaving you with only 1 Refresh, of course...).

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]
I don't know how far you are in the novels, but without going into anything too spoilery, there is basically a character of True Faith who is agnostic. So, it isn't wholly inappropriate for your character to make use of those powers, as long as there is something important you believe in. In particular you might want to look at the supernatural powers of Righteousness and Holy Touch (page 188), in your case dealing with things that should be dead (like Black Court vampires and zombies).

As for being a cop, that could be hard on your character depending on how you decide to go with it, but it could be very interesting. Here's how the police structure breaks down for the Atlanta PD. 

99% of the police force for the city doesn't know about the supernatural and doesn't believe in it. There is no equivalent of the Special Investigations unit that unofficially deals with the supernatural.

However, Deputy Chief John Brady (one of five deputy chiefs for the city) knows quite a bit about the supernatural world and is always trying to learn more. He and his men operate in a gray area. They shake down businesses some days and they hunt down threats to the city another. They're definitely in it more for their own benefit than to protect and serve, though.

So, if you're a police officer in the know, you'd have to choose your relationship with Brady and his men.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 23, 2012)

ThirdWizard said:


> "Protector of the Weak" probably isn't troubling enough to be a trouble. It's easier to see how that could be used for an invoke than a compel. You should probably look to why or how everyone always comes to you for help as a trouble or why you always help those in need. So something like "My Muscle Is Taken For Granted" or "Can't Say No" would be more appropriate.




I was debating whether to make the "Protector" the Trouble or an Aspect. The idea was that if he saw somebody smaller and weaker than him in trouble or danger, he would damn well do something about it. Or if it was something he couldn't fix himself, he'd find someone who could. It can still absolutely be changed, I'm just explaining my thought process.  (Incidentally, the entry in Our World for Ronald Reuel has a very similar Trouble.)



> You might want to rework "Really Good With A Hammer." You're not going to get many compels off of that, so its probably a liability. It's fine to have one or two only good aspects, but make sure to have some easy compels in there, or you're going to be FATE starved.




I was looking mostly for good applications with that, but also tying in to the business that he's something of a handyman for his house and neighborhood. Hm... Got a new idea for a Trouble: *Pissed Off the Local Winter Crew*. Some troubles can be external/brought down upon yourself after all. I can imagine you having plenty of fun compelling that one. 



> I like the first case idea, as well as the powers. I'd go with Cold Iron (+3) as a Catch since you haven't made your choice between Winter or Summer yet. Keep in mind we're going 10 Refresh, so you could easily pick up a Supernatural Strength, Toughness, or Recovery with some stunts, or you could even do all three (leaving you with only 1 Refresh, of course...).




I thought Changelings were limited by the powers of a full-blooded Fae of their heritage. Not that I wouldn't mind taking some of those.  But I was looking to keep my Refresh a bit higher and take a couple of Stunts.


----------



## Shayuri (May 23, 2012)

> I don't know how far you are in the novels, but without going into anything too spoilery, there is basically a character of True Faith who is agnostic. So, it isn't wholly inappropriate for your character to make use of those powers, as long as there is something important you believe in. In particular you might want to look at the supernatural powers of Righteousness and Holy Touch (page 188), in your case dealing with things that should be dead (like Black Court vampires and zombies).
> 
> As for being a cop, that could be hard on your character depending on how you decide to go with it, but it could be very interesting. Here's how the police structure breaks down for the Atlanta PD.
> 
> ...




Hmm! Good notion on the Faith then. I'll check it out. She definitely needs ways of dealing with wayward undead and spirits, since that's a big part of the 'job' she's been given.

As for coppage, my sense was that the character is fairly new to town...within the past few years, so not a total newbie...and that she's keeping her supernatural nature under wraps, including on the force. She may or may not yet be aware of the Deputy Chief, but if she was aware she'd have a dim view of it. As long as she didn't have a personal issue, and felt that he was doing more good than harm, outright conflict might not come up...but she wouldn't want into that circle, and would take it on herself to try to watchdog them as best she could.

It's entirely possible that being a police officer would not work out for her in the mid-to-long run, as she's not a political person, and ultimately views her supernatural role as more important than police duties. It's just that mundane crime and spiritual crime are sometimes linked, so it seemed (to her) like a natural synergy. That doesn't mean she's _correct_ in that assumption, of course.


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 23, 2012)

Dragonwriter said:


> I thought Changelings were limited by the powers of a full-blooded Fae of their heritage. Not that I wouldn't mind taking some of those.  But I was looking to keep my Refresh a bit higher and take a couple of Stunts.




Yeah, I don't know if I would _recommend_ going to Refresh 1, but I thought I'd point it out as an option. And, I don't believe there is any kind of limit. You can surely surpass your faerie parent. But, stunts can be awesome, and I wouldn't want to inadvertently dissuade you from grabbing a couple.

It might be interesting to keep some Refresh so just so that you could burst out some new Changeling powers when needed. For example, your Inhuman Toughness could become Supernatural Toughness in a moment of great danger or something. Something to consider.



Shayuri said:


> As for coppage, my sense was that the character is fairly new to town...within the past few years, so not a total newbie...and that she's keeping her supernatural nature under wraps, including on the force. She may or may not yet be aware of the Deputy Chief, but if she was aware she'd have a dim view of it. As long as she didn't have a personal issue, and felt that he was doing more good than harm, outright conflict might not come up...but she wouldn't want into that circle, and would take it on herself to try to watchdog them as best she could.




That sounds good. He's become somewhat of a player in the local supernatural community, so you'd have heard of him. But, if you haven't been up to anything big yet in the city, he probably wouldn't have put two and two together with you yet. He's much more interested in practitioners. There has been no White Council Warden in the city for about the past two years. A new one just arrived, so the field is about to get shaken up a bit. He's got his hands full as it is.


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2012)

Okay...had a chance to go over book stuff finally.

I need some consultation regarding powers. I'm doing an Emissary of Power setup, with "undead slaying police officer" as the high concept (though that's a bit of a simplification).

The lineup I have so far is as follows:

Worldwalker (-2) - This is for two reasons. One, she needs a power to enter and leave the 'underworld' when needed. Two, she needs an ability to sense rifts between the two worlds. This power gives both. That it weakens the veil is unfortunate, and makes her only use it when absolutely necessary. 

Righteousness (-2) - Prereq for Holy Touch, which seems like a good one for the concept. The 'special purpose' of these two powers is the same "enforce the boundary of life and death." This isn't just slaying undead...it's also helping confused or lost spirits pass on peacefully. 

Inhuman Recovery (-2) - I had originally intended to get a panoply of physical boosts, but that's simply not practical with the other demands of the powers. Recovery was chosen because one of the key attributes of the Sun in this mythology is how it represents the cycle of birth-death-rebirth. I need help deciding on a good Catch though.

Holy Touch (-1) - A combination of barefisted holy attack and exorcism, this power practically defines my concept for this power set. The purpose of course is not just 'slapping undead things silly,' but rather making sure that dead things stay on the dead 'side' and live things stay on the 'live' side. If she's in the Underworld, that means herding mortals back out again too. Or...aheh...seeing to it that they belong there. (Jaguar isn't picky about morality on a human scale...remove the living person, or make the living person dead, it's all the same to Him).

Ghost Speaker (-1) - If your job description is putting spirits to rest, it helps to be able to see them, hear them and talk to them.

--

That all adds up to the -9 which is the max.

Any thoughts on these? I'm planning on skills like:

Weapons
Lore
Might
Stealth
Fists
Guns
Intimidation
Investigation
Alertness
Athletics
Conviction
and Discipline.

No idea how many of those will make the final cut, or at what level.


----------



## Thanee (May 24, 2012)

Here's my current skill/power write-up.


```
Skills: 		HUMAN	BEAST

        Alertness	[+3]	[+4]
        Athletics	[+3]	[+5]
        Burglary	[+1]	
        Contacts	[+2]	
        Conviction	[+1]	[+1]
        Craftsmanship		
        Deceit		[+2]	
        Discipline	[+1]	[+1]
        Driving			
        Empathy		[+2]	
        Endurance	[+1]	[+3]
        Fists		[+1]	[+4]
        Guns			
        Intimidation	[+2]	[+2]
        Investigation	[+2]	[+2]
        Lore		[+2]	[+2]
        Might			[+3]
        Performance		
        Presence	[+3]	[+1]
        Rapport		[+3]	
        Resources	[+1]	
        Scholarship	[+1]	
        Stealth		[+3]	[+4]
        Survival	[+1]	[+3]
        Weapons			

                      	5         =  5
                      	4 4 4     = 12
        33333     = 15	3 3 3     =  9
        222222    = 12	2 2 2     =  6
        11111111  =  8	1 1 1     =  3
        ==============	==============
        TOTAL (35)  35	TOTAL (35)  35

Stunts: --

Powers: Beast Change [-1]
        Echoes of the Beast [-1]
        Human Form [+1]
        - Claws [-1]
        - Inhuman Speed [-2]
        - Inhuman Strength [-2]
        The Catch: Silver [+4]
        - Inhuman Recovery [-2]
        - Supernatural Toughness [-4]
        Cloak of Shadows [-1]

Adjusted Refresh: 1
```


----------



## Thanee (May 24, 2012)

ThirdWizard said:


> I like the trouble. I can compel that pretty easily. Especially considering one of the City's aspects is "Trouble Around The Corner." A character who just can't stop turning those corners is going to be great fun indeed.




Yep. I figured it would be both fitting and fairly easy to fit in.



> The background is good. Your character, then is a kind of scion, with your mother being a natural shape shifter of some kind and you inheriting the trait? Or would you rather leave your mother's exact qualities to be explored later?




Yep, the mother is a natural shapeshifter (with the classic vulnerability of silver). Her powers would likely be pretty similar to the ones I have selected. Most of these (pretty much everything but the Toughness stuff and the Cloak of Shadows) are the standard package for shapeshifters.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 24, 2012)

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]
I think you left out Marked By Power from the list, but you did account for it in your calculations. Also, with a Catch, you'll regain some Refresh. I have a few thoughts on your Catch, with a few different ways you can go.

The first way is that you only have protection against the undead. Your calling is specific, and the powers you were given were only for that purpose. With this option, any damage from a ghost, zombie, Black Court vampire, or so forth, regardless of _how_ the damage is dealt would utilize your Recover power (and Toughness when and if you get it in the future). 

A Black Court vampire, for example, thus could never satisfy the Catch regardless of if it used claws, guns, magic, etc. To get by it, they would have to employ a human or use some other completely indirect means of harming you. This would be worth +5 because of the very specific nature of it. It can't reduce more than +1 for now, but with extra Refresh gained from milestones over time, you could make use of the full +5.

The second way is to pick something that specifically bypasses the Catch. My idea here is that it could be something that wasn't as common back when the rites were created for your order. Iron could be an option, much like faeries. Another option is True Magic, since historically speaking the common use of magic by mortals is much more than it was. 

Anything along these lines would be thematic while still giving you protection from most undead (albeit unless your enemy knows the Catch or utilizes it naturally). This could be either +2 or +3 depending on how easy it is to obtain the Catch. Research would be required to learn of it, since your order isn't exactly well known. 

How much do you know about ghosts in Dresden? I'd suggest reading this wiki page for some background information. The main things to keep in mind are:

Ghosts mostly exist in the Nevernever
Ghosts can cross over to the mortal world within limits
Ghosts are destroyed by sunlight
Ghosts are an imprint of the deceased's memories
Ghosts vary a *lot* in power
Ghosts are not the literal souls of the deceased
What happens after death to the soul itself is unknown

There are some things that bypass these rules, of course. To really get the meaty juicy bits of ghosts (and there are a lot!), you'd have to read _Ghost Story_, Book 13, or be willing to be spoilered.  Suffice to say the bullet point list above will handle 99% of cases. If anything ever would break with that, I'll consider your character an expert on the subject and reveal further information based on a Lore roll.

On Worldwalker. It fits. You might have to chase ghosts into the Nevernever, you might need to see what's on the other side occasionally as well. I would warn that it is dangerous. If you don't know for certain or have reson to believe you know what's on the other side (and you can roll a skill for this) then it could get you killed. I just want to add that disclaimer so you aren't surprised when you're killed by a pack of eight foot tall preying mantises with human heads or something after crossing over later. Just... be careful.

I'd like to add that you picked a very thematic set of supernatural powers. Very nice.

As for skills, you probably don't want to invest too heavily into a variety of offensive skills. It's fine to get Good Guns and Average Fists or something like that, but your character would benefit from things like Investigation, Contacts, and Presence as well. Try to stay well rounded.

[MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION]
I think I can tell from your chart, but to make sure: Claws, Inhuman Strength, and Inhuman Speed turn off in Human Form, only working during in Beast form. The other powers: Inhuman Recovery, Supernatural Toughness, and Cloak of Shadows all work in Human or Beast form.

Again, thematic!

Echoes of the Beast has a beast trapping or +1 in a special circumstance to an existing trapping. Any idea what you want that to be?

This next part assumes that your Supernatural Toughness is active in Human Form. If not, disregard.

Your character hits one of the rules aspects I've been wracking my brain over. In human form, you have Average Endurance (three physical stress boxes), but when you change into beast form, you have Good Endurance (four physical stress boxes). Normally simple.

But, with Supernatural Toughness, you gain four more boxes on top of that. Which conceptually, means you're "losing" a stress box in the middle, _I think_. 

So, if you are in beast form, and your stress looks like this:

```
O O O O (O O O O)
```

And you change, it becomes this:

```
O O O [O] (O O O O)
```

With the beast's fourth "hidden".

[MENTION=54988]Dragonwriter[/MENTION]
It's odd, the Catch of iron in "Our World" is usually +3, so that's what I said before. But reading over it, it really should be +4. I don't know why the book uses +3 for characters, but I'll go with what the rules actually say so you get +4 for your catch. It might not make a difference for now, depending on what you go with, but it could matter in the future.


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2012)

Question: You say _if_ there's a Catch, it reduces the cost. Does that mean the Catch is optional?

As for the nature of it, while the calling is fairly specific in its scope, it's recognized, I think, that fulfilling it may require broader abilities. Protection specifically against undead only isn't really how I see it working. It's too easy to get around. Plus, this empowerment is the origin of the entire 'ruling lineage' system that endured for centuries...so it can't be -entirely- focused on the supernatural. The ruler-priests were subjects of awe because they had abilities beyond the human norm _as well as_ the power to protect people from the ravages of monsters from beyond the grave.

So if a Catch is not optional, I'm thinking it should be something that reflects its origin. Something antithetical to the Sun. Darkness doesn't make much sense, but maybe silver...as a metal related to the moon? Or gold, the 'sun's blood.' Or maybe something more abstract... Magic is _possible_ though it seems like wizards and the like are one major way that undead are made/allowed through, so...well, I'll mull it. 

As for Marked by Power...yes, bit of an oversight. I was wondering if it was appropriate or not, experimented with a build that lacked it, forgot to include it back on the list.

I haven't read any of the books. I've been limited to the TV series. Don't worry too much about spoilers...I'll still read them. I'm planning on getting a Kindle and they'll be on the list of downloads. 

The revelations about ghosts is interesting...they put things in a new perspective. Ghosts are still technically under the purview, since they invade from the spirit world...but that does absolve one of the guilt from destroying one...in theory at least. I also like the detail about the sun destroying them. Fits in very nicely with the mythology I'm trying to add. 

I'll keep your advice about skills in mind. My goal is to be good with fists...for use with holy touch and nonlethal confrontations, and pretty good with guns. The rest will be noncombat.

Oh, and thanks for the warning about the Nevernever.  She really is mostly interested in the sensory powers there...since portals are two-way and disrupt the boundary, her prejudice is to open one only when necessary, and only with precautions in place. Other PC's may figure prominently in the 'precautions' department. 

I have the aspects done now, up to the point where other PC's enter the picture. Need to do those still. How?


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 24, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Question: You say _if_ there's a Catch, it reduces the cost. Does that mean the Catch is optional?




I didn't mean to imply that the Catch is optional. Unless I'm mistaken, the "if" I meant was to keep in mind that if you get Inhuman Toughness (or Supernatural, or Mythic), then it will fall under the same Catch. 



> Plus, this empowerment is the origin of the entire 'ruling lineage' system that endured for centuries...so it can't be -entirely- focused on the supernatural. The ruler-priests were subjects of awe because they had abilities beyond the human norm _as well as_ the power to protect people from the ravages of monsters from beyond the grave.




An interesting side note is that in the novels, the Knights of the Cross (basically the BIG Champions of God in the world) are all descended from kings. 



> I have the aspects done now, up to the point where other PC's enter the picture. Need to do those still. How?




I will make a post about that later today. [MENTION=82765]GandalfMithrandir[/MENTION] appears to be MIA. I've tried PMing him, but no response. We'll have to continue without him if he doesn't jump in today. We can still do Phases Four and Five with three players.


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2012)

Ah! Okay gotcha. Yeah, that's one thing too is that Juno is still fairly new to this empowerment. It may be that the gifts mature over time and experience. I didn't realize you could get more things in the future. Still haven't read that chapter yet. 

The notion of the divinely chosen/empowered king is one of those unifying elements of human history it seems. From the pharohs of old to the emperor of feudal Japan and China...to the divine mandate of the European kings... And of course the Mayan ruling lineage from which I borrow a lot of my pseudo-mythology; considered the descendents of the hero-twins who ascended to godhood after defeating the forces of the Underworld.

It's all neat stuff. In the Dresdenverse, it seems likely that a lot of these gods and divine figures are just masks of a related set of movers and shakers...who may ultimately be expressions of a singular force. Whether or not that force is 'God' or something else (the personification of the collective faith of mankind perhaps) is one of the capital-M Mysteries of the fiction.

Hooray!

I'll look forward to the post regarding meddling in each other's stories like certain kids who prevent people from getting away with it.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 24, 2012)

I managed to work out my skills, Powers, and Stunts to where I like them.

[sblock=Skills and Stuff]
Great (3): Contacts, Deceit, Conviction (12 ranks)
Good (3): Weapons, Endurance, Might (9 ranks)
Fair (4): Craftsmanship, Discipline, Alertness, Resources (8 ranks)
Average (6): Intimidation, Presence, Rapport, Driving, Athletics, Guns (6 ranks)
35 ranks total

Supernatural Powers: 
Glamours (-2)
Inhuman Strength (-2)
The Catch is Cold Iron (+4 due to your decision) affecting:
-Inhuman Toughness (-2)
-Supernatural Recovery (-4)
If Supernatural Recovery is deemed unfit (as Ogres normally have only Inhuman Recovery), I'm perfectly willing to switch it over to Supernatural Toughness instead.

As the book encourages making up Stunts, I figured the "Family" one here would be OK and thematic. 
Stunts:
My "Family" is Everywhere (Contacts): +2 to Contacts when used for the Know People trapping.
Wall of Death (Weapons): Able to use close-quarters weapons to make spray attacks against enemies in the same zone. (YS156)

Total Refresh Cost: -8
[/sblock]

I think I'll go ahead and go with the "Winter Court is Pissed" Trouble, rather than the Protector. Protector will become an Aspect from his first case. And it still remains to be seen what Aspects he will pick up from his guest starring bits.


----------



## Thanee (May 24, 2012)

ThirdWizard said:


> I think I can tell from your chart, but to make sure: Claws, Inhuman Strength, and Inhuman Speed turn off in Human Form, only working during in Beast form. The other powers: Inhuman Recovery, Supernatural Toughness, and Cloak of Shadows all work in Human or Beast form.




Correct.



> Echoes of the Beast has a beast trapping or +1 in a special circumstance to an existing trapping. Any idea what you want that to be?




Havn't given that part much thought, yet. Still working on the background mostly. 



> This next part assumes that your Supernatural Toughness is active in Human Form. If not, disregard.
> 
> Your character hits one of the rules aspects I've been wracking my brain over. In human form, you have Average Endurance (three physical stress boxes), but when you change into beast form, you have Good Endurance (four physical stress boxes). Normally simple.
> 
> But, with Supernatural Toughness, you gain four more boxes on top of that. Which conceptually, means you're "losing" a stress box in the middle, _I think_.




I kinda see what you mean, but I think you are overthinking it.

I believe it simply means she has 7 (8 in beast form) boxes.

I don't think those extra stress boxes are special in any way (well, other than that The Catch circumvents them), they are exactly the same as those you get from a higher Endurance.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 25, 2012)

Okay, lets get Phases 3, 4, and 5 going! I've detailed how we'll handle it below. You can read over the Phases in "Your Story" on page 60 for ideas on how to pick a first adventure and how much you'll need. If you have any questions about how the process works, just ask. I'll do my best to expound. 

*Phase Three: What Was Your First Adventure*
First, everyone post up your First Adventure summary. It doesn't have to be long. Two or three sentences are sufficient. Think of it as the intro to your first adventure. This story will be completed in the Fourth and Fifth Phases by the other two players, so leave an opening for them to jump in.

Pick a title for the adventure.

Pick an Aspect to go with the Phase. You can change it before we start playing if you decide you don't like it. 

*Phase Four: Whose Path Have You Crossed*
A guest star will appear in your adventure, as follows:

Thanee will guest star in Dragonwriter's adventure.
Dragonwriter will guest star in Shayuri's adventure.
Shayuri will guest star in Thanee's adventure.
Remember, this Phase is still for creating an aspect for your own character, even though your'e guest starring in someone else's adventure. You add a complication, a solution, or both to the adventure.

Now, pick an Aspect to go with Phase Four. Again, you can change the Aspect before we start play if you aren't happy with it.

*Phase Five: Who Else's Path Have You Crossed*
A second guest star will appear in each adventure, completing the adventure. It will be as follows:

Thanee will guest star in Shayuri's adventure.
Dragonwriter will guest star in Thanee's adventure.
Shayuri will guest star in Dragonwriter's adventure.
Take your second guest starring role and make an Aspect out of it. Ditto for changing it later.


----------



## Shayuri (May 25, 2012)

Question...are we guest-starring in one another's first adventure?

That is, when planning my 'first adventure' (phase 3), should I leave narrative 'space' for Dragonwriter and Thanee to appear?

Or do they and my character cross paths on later, separate adventures?


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 25, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> That is, when planning my 'first adventure' (phase 3), should I leave narrative 'space' for Dragonwriter and Thanee to appear?




Exactly this.


----------



## Shayuri (May 25, 2012)

Okay, to make sure I don't get ahead of myself then, let me sizzle a basic concept to make sure it passes muster. If so, I'll develop it out to its logical end.

*Adventure Numero Uno:* "The Trouble with Dribbles."

*Synopsis*: During a routine call, Atlanta's finest finest (that's me), realizes that something's amiss with one of the kids shooting hoops in the backlot of the apartment building. The kids call him 'dribbles,' for two reasons; he's got some kind of brain thing going on...can't talk much, constantly zoned out and drooling, and because in spite of the first reason, the kid can keep the ball bouncing and nail hoops from a block away (or so they claim).

Idiot savant, right? Yeah, maybe not. Something's off with him. And it doesn't sit right either, him being played on by the others like that. This isn't a situation where a disadvantaged kid with a special talent gains the respect of his peers. No. He's a freak in a freak show. It's sick. (Cue Aspect: Tough Hide & Tender Heart).

Even though it's not the kind of thing police are meant to do, I decide to take a closer look in line with my 'other' job. The neighborhood folks are pretty upfront about him. No one knows who his family is. He showed up, stumbling out of the park around the garden and now just kind of aimlessly wanders around the block...like he's looking for something he can't find. 

All this is a case for human services, except for one thing. There's a 'thin' place in that park, in the garden. Even closed, the feel of the otherworld is thick there. And I know that all it'll take to open it is something with some power strolling by, or a mild cosmic alignment, or any of a number of things.

Fortunately though, the area already had someone watching out for it. (Enter werepanther) With a little help, we were able to figure out that something -had- come through the gate before this watcher had the job...and the timeline fit for when Dribbles had first appeared.

That's when we found out we weren't the only ones looking for the guy. Turns out that, among the other places on the other side of the veil, that's where the Fae hang out when not ensnaring mortals or causing mischief. Being mischeivous and, as a rule, pretty hot, it's not unusual for half-fey mortals to be born. Most of them stay Earthside and grow up here. A few don't adjust too well to the 'reality' thing, and stay in Faerie. 

Guess which kind Dribbles is. No really. Wow, you're good.

Fey families look out for each other though, at least sometimes. Dribbles had a brother...or, half-brother? Cousin? Second removed? Who knows? Anyway, big fella. Huge. (enter the Ogre) He'd heard about me asking questions and looked ME up. Trick was that Dribbles, during our respective investigations, had stopped showing up at the ball court.

Took a little doing, but we found the kid, stolen away by some not so much _mischeivous_ as _psychotic_ little fey things who wanted to use him as bait, or leverage or...who can understand these squeaky guys? Anyway, it got the giant mad, and even though the critters were a lot meaner and stronger than they looked, we managed to lay a couple out and drive the rest away. Dribbles went back home...where I am told he is much more responsive, though 'lucid' is not a term for things in Faerie. I closed the case, knowing the garden portal is covered...which is nice because it's a bit out of my way to patrol it...and I learned about a family which is somehow, against all odds, even more messed up than my own. And that's what I call a win.


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 25, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Okay, to make sure I don't get ahead of myself then, let me sizzle a basic concept to make sure it passes muster. If so, I'll develop it out to its logical end.




My bad. I don't think I explained very well. I should use examples. You'll write Phase 3 of your adventure. Then you'll write Phase 4 of another character's adventure (depending on the list I made). Then you'll write Phase 5 of another character's adventure, finishing the adventure (depending on the list I made).

Example from the book:

Dresden's Player starts his adventure "Storm Front."
"When a series of gristly supernatural murders tears through Chicago, Wizard Harry sets out to find the killer. But will Harry succeed when he finds himself pitted against a dark wizard, a Warden of the White Council, a violent gang war, and the Chicago Police Department?"

He gives himself the aspect "Not So Subtle, Still Quick to Anger."

Dresden's player passes this to another player, who writes in Phase 4 on their own character sheet. Their Phase 4, thus, is Dresden's Phase 3 + Whatever the new player adds to it. She picks an aspect for herself based on what she writes in as guest starring in Dresden's adventure.

Dresden's player recieves another character's Phase 3. This one reads:
"When a child is missing, beat-cop Karrin Murphy goes looking for her. But will she succeed with a troll comes into the picture?"

He looks it over and asks himself how his character will act when he gets on the scene. He writes:

"Harry Dresden gets right up in the troll's face, trades some quips with it, and unloads on it - using its own weapon to smash it open!"

Then he gives himself an aspect based on his own guest star role ("Epic Wiseass").


So here is how it will work.

You will all write Phase 3: an adventure introductions and read over each other's adventure intros. 

For Phase 4, you will each write a guest star role of your own character in the assigned adventure. This will go on your own "character sheet." I know we don't literally have character sheets, but it helps to visualize.

For Phase 5, you will each write another guest star role of your own character in the assigned adventure. Again, this goes on your own "character sheet." 

So, your Phases will consist of:
Phase 3: The introduction of your first adventure.
Phase 4: Another character's intro, plus you jumping in to do something.
Phase 5: Another character's intro, plus another character's jumping in, plus your character wrapping the whole thing up. 

Each of these will have an aspect you choose based on your own role in the given adventure.

Does this make sense or does this just confuse everything even more?


----------



## Shayuri (May 25, 2012)

Ahh! Yes, that helps. Boy, I got that wrong. 

Alrighty then, I think I get it.

*wad wad wad...toss*

Back to the grindstone!


----------



## Thanee (May 25, 2012)

How extensive should those background parts be?

Just a sketch of what happened there (like in the examples in the book)?

For me, the idea is (probably quite obvious from the parts I have written down so far), that she will have her first big adventure by going through that gateway into the Nevernever (against the will of her parents, of course; not that they expect anything else, though). I am not entirely sure how everything looks like there on the other side and what will happen there.

Bye
Thanee

P.S. And as a heads-up, I will be on vacation for about two weeks (starting next week). I will have internet access during the travels, though, at least during the evening hours, so I should be able to continue here.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 26, 2012)

Just using the quickie template from the book for this and sticking with my initial First Case idea.

*Title: Beat the New Boss*
When a Red Court servant starts pushing a drug (derived from the Red Court narcotic saliva) to the neighborhood kids and teens, Logan takes notice. And when his "little (pixie) sister" Bethany is approached, he resolves to shut down the scumbag and his whole operation. But will Logan even survive when the vamp behind the plan takes charge and brings in extra muscle to track down and get rid of the meddlesome ogre-kin?
*Aspect Gained: Protector of the Weak*

I'm going to full-on change the Trouble over to *Pissed Off the Local Reps of Winter*. 

And now up to you, Thanee. Give an Ogre a hand? 

And Shayuri, even though that particular story didn't work out, I still found it a good read. I look forward to seeing what you come up with to replace it (and I get to join in on).


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2012)

Hehe, thanks. It's funny...I was having the same thought about Red Court vampires...except for some reason I thought it was their blood that was narcotic. Wiggy. Still, saliva is even more plausible since you don't have to kill to extract it.

That'll be an easy one to bring my character in on. 

New story is still kicking around in my head, but its titled "Altar Ego." More soon!


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2012)

Dragonwriter said:


> And now up to you, Thanee. Give an Ogre a hand?




Or maybe a paw... 

But let me first get my stuff done up to and including the third phase.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2012)

ThirdWizard said:


> Guardian is good, probably better, you're right. Also, you might want to rename the "Gatekeeper" for the location, as that's a specific character in the Dresden novels. I meant to point that out before, but somehow forgot.




I have changed Gatekeeper into Watcher now.

Since he is a mortal, that makes more sense, anyways. 

He probably cannot fight off much of the threats that might come through there by himself, anyways.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2012)

ThirdWizard said:


> Echoes of the Beast has a beast trapping or +1 in a special circumstance to an existing trapping. Any idea what you want that to be?




As for _Beast Trappings_, how about adding a trapping to Alertness, that allows her to identify/recognize people by their smell alone.

_Beast Senses_ would apply to hearing and smell.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2012)

Here's the beginning of my first adventure.

[SBLOCK=WINTER TRAILS]Despite her parents multiple warnings (or maybe because of them), Keira had to see what is on the other side, what this Nevernever they told her so much about is like. Venturing through the gateway, the young shapeshifter finds herself in a strange place, a winter wonderland, where she is chasing ghostly sounds and strange lights. But the faeries play a dangerous game with her, and soon she finds herself confronted by a more tangible threat.[/SBLOCK]

Now, I am a little unsure, whether this should be left deliberately open like it is now (and continued in the other character's background), or if more details are better.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 26, 2012)

Thanee said:


> As for Beast Trappings, how about adding a trapping to Alertness, that allows her to identify/recognize people by their smell alone.




That sounds good.



Thanee said:


> For me, the idea is (probably quite obvious from the parts I have written down so far), that she will have her first big adventure by going through that gateway into the Nevernever (against the will of her parents, of course; not that they expect anything else, though). I am not entirely sure how everything looks like there on the other side and what will happen there.




I've been thinking about the Nevernever realm on the other side. Tell me if you like it, or what you would change.

The Nevernever is constantly shifting, but there are Ways that remain more constant. The area beyond the portal is always a forest, but its physical properties shift from time to time. The weather is also always shifting. Sometimes it snows, or sleets, or rains a cold harsh rain. Sometimes it is clear of precipitation, but in those times it is full of fog. Often a blanket of snow lays across the land.

Also changing is a blanket that affects the minds of mortals who enter the area. It is a subtle effect that gives those travelling here a slight mental push toward the negative. You might be more paranoid, doubtful, or uncertain. There is no way to predict which emotion will be spread across the land at any particular time. You might enter one day to find it snowing and feel like every step leads you in the wrong direction. Another day you could enter to find snow across the ground and a deep fog spread through the forest, with the surety that something is watching you from the tree tops. 

This has the unfortunate consequence of attracting fetches to the area when a mortal comes through the portal. They feed on fear, and the emotions that plague mortals here often lead to fearfulness, especially when a fetch can get a hold of them. They toy with those who wander in, scaring them and feeding on the fear. When the fear is overwhelming, they finish off their prey in a gruesome display of ravenousness.

There are other things in the woods: animals with human-like intelligence, a few goblins, pixies and sylphs, the occasional ex-changelings who have recently chosen to join faerie, roaming packs of malks, and other faerie associated with Winter. The sidhe also make outpost in the forest, but seeking them out is a dangerous prospect. They are the most dangerous of the faerie to meet.



Thanee said:


> P.S. And as a heads-up, I will be on vacation for about two weeks (starting next week). I will have internet access during the travels, though, at least during the evening hours, so I should be able to continue here.




Thanks for telling me. Have fun on your vacation!


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2012)

That sounds great. Thank you! 

Really helpful, especially since I havn't read many of the books, yet.

I guess the next books I will likely read during my vacation (book 3 and 4) will give me a better understanding of the faeries in the Dresdenverse and the Nevernever.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 29, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

I'm going to bow out of this game, my schedule is not consistent enough, and I'll probably just slow down the group.

Good luck! I'll be lurking if you absolutely, positively need someone to jump in.

GM


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear that GM. Was hoping you would have time to stay in, but I understand how things can get.


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 30, 2012)

Keep it coming guys, just a little more and we'll have the characters made. 

I've added a page to the wiki that should give a lot more information on the city and its inhabitants, as well as various groups and what they're up to.


----------



## Shayuri (May 30, 2012)

Yup, sorry about delay. I can only work on this at home. 

Hopefully have something worth looking at up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Shayuri (May 31, 2012)

*Altar Egos*

_When Juno discovers ritual necromancy implements on a routine bust, she burns the midnight oil to find the culprit. And when a ghost-enslaving cult finds out, it goes on the warpath. But can Juno survive when the spirit shackles are broken, and the pale horde's hunger is unleashed?_


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 31, 2012)

And, we have a new addition! [MENTION=6694788]Bluedevil[/MENTION] will be joining us. I've talked to him in PMs and I'll reconstruct the Phases 4 and 5 as such to include him:

*Phase Four: Whose Path Have You Crossed*
A guest star will appear in your adventure, as follows:

Thanee will guest star in Dragonwriter's adventure.
Dragonwriter will guest star in BlueDevil's adventure.
BlueDevil will guest star in Shayuri's adventure.
Shayuri will guest star in Thanee's adventure.

*Phase Five: Who Else's Path Have You Crossed*
A second guest star will appear in each adventure, completing the adventure. It will be as follows:

Thanee will guest star in BlueDragon's adventure.
Dragonwriter will guest star in Shayuri's adventure.
BlueDevil will guest star in Thanee's.
Shayuri will guest star in Dragonwriter's adventure.



Thanee said:


> I guess the next books I will likely read during my vacation (book 3 and 4) will give me a better understanding of the faeries in the Dresdenverse and the Nevernever.




If you weren't afraid of faeries before, you will be after reading Summer Knight.


----------



## Thanee (May 31, 2012)

Welcome Bluedevil! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bluedevil (May 31, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

So I have been bouncing a few ideas around with Thirdwizard about what to play, and I think I have settled on playing a warden of the white council, but a bit of an usual warden. 

My plan was to have a warden who is only a warden because his father is a well known and respected warden who pulled some strings and got his son enlisted despite his 'limitations.'

Malcom Crestwood   is a smart and resourceful young man, but he tends to play a bit loose with the rules which has gotten him landed with this distant assignment, far from the other wardens to get out of their hair.


[sblock=pic]








[/sblock]


Sheet so far, Still debating a few things:
[sblock]

High Concept: Battle Hardened Warden
Trouble: Lead me, follow me, or get out of my way
Refresh: Wizard (Evocation [-3], Thaumaturgy [-3], The Sight [-1], Wizard's Constitution [0], Refinement-1 [ Focus item slots]), No Pain No Gain [-1]

Phase One: 

  Malcom was born to a well to do magical family in London with a long history of defending the White Council all the way back to the days of the original Merlin. His family was well respected by the members of the council, often leading to his mother and father getting the prime positions or posts the warden’s have to offer but also being offered up some of the more dangerous assignments. 


  Malcom’s mother died when he was still young, victim of an assignment to destroy several troublesome black court members. Malcom’s father  was forced to care for him alone, a task which proved to be a constant struggle as duty often got in the way of family and he was called away constantly to do the bidding of the White Council.


  Malcom’s relationship with his father was barely cordial while his father was around. His father demanded the excellence of the Crestwood name and put Malcom through a rush of manic moments of training and depressive moments of abandonment.

*Aspect:* _A History of Violence_

Phase Two: 


  Malcom was all set to head to Edinburgh, when he decided to take a different path. He ran away from his father, his responsibility, and his future and instead headed off to find his own adventure all across Europe. He traveled extensively, staying away from the White Council and the responsibility that he felt was  crushing him.


*Aspects:* _Missing in Action_



Phase Three:  Blackest Knight

  A group of Black Court vampires set themselves up in a local apartment complex, slowly killing all of its patrons before a warden challenges them in close quarter combat. Black Court are strong and fast, so this warden needs to be smart about his approach.

*Aspect: *_Deserve has nothing to do with it_



*Superb:* Lore
*Great:* Conviction, Discipline
*Good:* Endurance, Investigation, weaponry
*Fair:* Presence, deceit, Guns, Resources
*Average:* Stealth, fists, empathy, Atheltics, Alertness


Evocation
Elements: Fire/Spirt(+1 Power)/Water 
Focus Items: Shield Bracelet (+1 Spirit/Force Defensive Power), Blasting Rod (Spirit +1 Power)
Enchanted Items(4): Warden's Sword (YS p.303), Armored Coat (armor 2) (YS p303)

Thaumaturgy
Specializations: Divinations (+1 Complexity)
Focus Items: Divination crystals (Diviation +1 Complexity, Diviation +1 Control)

Physical: [ ][ ][ ][ ]
Social: [ ][ ][ ]
Mental: [ ][ ][ ][ ]



[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 1, 2012)

Here's mine so far...I am still juggling skills...

[sblock=Juno Reyes]
*Template*: Emissary of Power
*High Concept Aspect*: Undead Slaying Police Officer
*Trouble Aspect*: The Ungrateful Dead
*Refresh*: 1; Worldwalker -2, Inhuman Recovery -2, Righteousness -2, Holy Touch -1, Ghost Speaker -1, Marked by Power -1

*Phase 1 Aspect:* Tough Hide, Tender Heart
Juno's father was in the US military, a veteran of the first Gulf War. Injured in action, he remained in the service for several years before complications of the injury, and his reaction to the death of his wife, caused an honorable discharge. He and Juno moved to Atlanta and he was able to find work. However, the cost of medicine took its toll, as did his grief and feelings of inadequacy. By the time Juno was in her teens, she was as good as taking care of him as he drowned his sorrows in alcohol and other diversions. She wound up joining one of the neighborhood gangs as a social outlet and in hopes of getting much-needed money to help support the household.

*Phase 2 Aspect:* Call of Duty
Juno's uncle, her father's estranged brother, came to town when she was seventeen and tried to make contact. Though her father rejected these approaches, he found ways to see Juno and encourage her to quit the lifestyle she was in the process of being swept down. After a memorable confrontation and all-out blowout, her father agreed to let him take Juno in while he sought help for his many crippling problems. Her uncle then forced Juno to choose between a life of crime in the gangs, or a life with family support. She choose family, and quit the gang. Her uncle then took her on a vacation to Mexico and Central America, and led her into the jungle to an old mesoamerican pyramid. There he performed the rite that awakened the dormant bloodline within Juno, and explained the power, and the promise that went with it.

Superb: 
Great: 
Good: 
Fair: 
Average: 
[/sblock]


----------



## Bluedevil (Jun 1, 2012)

So there, sheet should be updated with my first three phases and my 'first adventure' in the city 

Feedback is appreciated 

[MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION] I think for your adventure perhaps I helped give you some advice on dealing with the Winter fay on the other side of the gate. I could also have helped by sealing the gate with a spell in your epic get away?

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], for yours I am unsure. I am guessing that Juno should take down the Necromancer herself, perhaps you came to me for help and I disabled their magic somehow? made you a pendant so that you could resist their necromantic energies?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 2, 2012)

Welcome to the game and to EN World, Bluedevil! 

Now on to the story bit... It seems like your character needs some intelligence on what exactly he's up against in the Black Court nest so he can plan a good strike. Maybe you start binding some pixies to scout it out, which gets Logan's attention when they complain about this matter. He comes to get you to back off, realizes why you're doing it, and then works as a deal-broker between you and the Little Folk. You get the intel you needed, ordered a few extra pizzas, and Logan is satisfied that his "cousins" aren't coming to harm. 

Maybe even Logan agrees to help you in the assault, in exchange for a favor at a later date.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 2, 2012)

For her first story, Juno wouldn't be too knowledgeable about the supernatural 'organizations' in the world. But I have some thoughts.

As a Warden, one thing your character is sworn to do...his _raison d'etre_ in fact...is seek out and end those who use/abuse the dark arts. Clearly this would qualify. Perhaps your character was on their trail...but was stymied at first by the cult's small size, adeptness at concealing their magical traces, and your own lack of mundane contacts in the area who might help you overcome that adeptness.

Then you and Juno could bump into each other during their respective investigations. After a suitable period of mutual suspicion, they agree to cooperate, as each fills gaps in the other's repertoire.

Or, failing that, perhaps your Warden becomes aware of Juno and her investigation and offers some help with a specific thing she's doing in exchange for her letting you know when she uncovers the cult itself so you can do your duty (there's a small clash there since your duty is to kill them, and hers is to capture and detain...so cooperation isn't a sure thing). That way your involvement is less as a 'partner' and more as a 'guest star.' Not sure what's more appropriate, but perhaps we can work from that foundation....


----------



## Bluedevil (Jun 4, 2012)

@Dragonwriter  sounds good, actually really like the idea of a favor. I think that works well.


 @Shayuri  well we could have it that I try to go after the sorcerer directly but he whips my ass, but its enough of a distraction that you are able to take him out. the Old Dragon age "Don't worry, I got the arch demon...I got taken out."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 4, 2012)

Bluedevil said:


> Dragonwriter sounds good, actually really like the idea of a favor. I think that works well.




Okay, and I'm fairly happy with that summary. Thinking an Aspect for me along the lines of *Favors, Oaths, and Debts are Important*.

Don't forget you should leave some space for the second guest star. In the case of Shayuri's story, that would be me.  But I'll hold off on my ideas until after you two work out how the first guest starring bit goes.


----------



## Bluedevil (Jun 4, 2012)

Dragonwriter said:


> Okay, and I'm fairly happy with that summary. Thinking an Aspect for me along the lines of *Favors, Oaths, and Debts are Important*.




Need to fuego that a bit. Trying to think how.....


A punishment to some, to some a gift, and to many a favor.

Small Favors

A Fairy Favor

Grey Favors

Lent Might?




Dragonwriter said:


> Don't forget you should leave some space for the second guest star. In the case of Shayuri's story, that would be me.  But I'll hold off on my ideas until after you two work out how the first guest starring bit goes.





Pssh, you can be the damsel in distress she rescues 

Read more a
​


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jun 4, 2012)

Backgrounds seem to be coming along nicely! I have to say I'm finding them quite engaging. I can't wait to see the final results. 

On a different topic, I'm working on some stuff for the first adventure, and I know you guys have your hands full, but if you could each give me a bit more information about the every day parts of your lives, that would help me fit all the pieces together.


Where do you live? What part of the city is it in? What's it like?
How do you pay your bills? Where does your money come from? Do you have a day job?
Do you have any mundane, non-supernatural, happenings in your life? Problems? Romances? Hobbies? What do you do for fun?

You don't need to go into detail. Just some stuff so that I can get a better understanding of the player characters.

[MENTION=6694788]Bluedevil[/MENTION]
Character looks good. I like the background, and I'm going to have fun making all kinds of compels on you. The addition of No Pain No Gain is probably a good idea, especially considering all of these people around you with Toughness and Recovery powers. 

You missed Soulgaze in your powers. It's free with The Sight, so it doesn't mess anything up for you. You're a White Council wizard, so you gotta Soulgaze!


----------



## Bluedevil (Jun 4, 2012)

[MENTION=12037]ThirdWizard[/MENTION], since it was zero I didnt add it, but should! You play with No pain no gain giving one consequence or two? I figured I might need it to shrug off some damage in dire need.




> Where do you live? What part of the city is it in? What's it like?
> I am thinking an Old victorian like house that is pretty rundown. He has fair resources, but I think he would like to live somewhere that has a bit of history that he doesn't have to worry about modern appliances and that he can fix up.
> 
> 
> that being said, he isnt much of a handyman.







> How do you pay your bills? Where does your money come from? Do you have a day job?





Paycheck from the wardens.





> Do you have any mundane, non-supernatural, happenings in your life? Problems? Romances? Hobbies? What do you do for fun?




Well lets add a few. His house is somewhere important and a local land developer is trying to buy it out from under him. Occasionally the guy shows up to harass him.

Malcom is awful with long term relationships, like epicly bad. He occasionally has girls that he has gone on a few dates with and then never called back that seem to get a bit angry about it. He rarely ends it on a good foot (he goes MIA).


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jun 4, 2012)

Bluedevil said:


> You play with No pain no gain giving one consequence or two? I figured I might need it to shrug off some damage in dire need.




I'll play it by the book as one, but I can see an argument for making it two. After the first Milestone, I'll review it.



> I am thinking an Old victorian like house that is pretty rundown. He has fair resources, but I think he would like to live somewhere that has a bit of history that he doesn't have to worry about modern appliances and that he can fix up.




How about an old house in Midtown near Piedmont Park? Something from around the 1920s or so. We could say you got it in such a nice area for a good price because it needed work. You have a lot of plans for fixing it up that you haven't quite gotten around to yet. 

Here's an idea for the guy who comes around to buy it. He just wants the land, and plans on tearing the whole house down and starting over with something modern, and it gets under your skin whenever he mentions it. He's already done the same with some other properties in the area, and its sad how much history has been lost due to him.



> Malcom is awful with long term relationships, like epicly bad. He occasionally has girls that he has gone on a few dates with and then never called back that seem to get a bit angry about it. He rarely ends it on a good foot (he goes MIA).




Duly noted!


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 4, 2012)

Like I said, Bluedevil, I was thinking along those lines. Something to get the idea and concept across. Perhaps actual phrasing of *So, I'll Make You A Deal...*



ThirdWizard said:


> B
> [*]Where do you live? What part of the city is it in? What's it like?




Middle-class residential area, in something like an in-law house he helped build behind his foster-mother's place. A small place but it's cozy. Even with changeling rugrats running through it on a regular basis.



> [*]How do you pay your bills? Where does your money come from? Do you have a day job?




Help out with the kids and repair stuff around the house, so Michelle helps out on the bills. And the place is rent-free. Plus, sometimes he does handyman-type work for neighbors who pay a bit in gratitude. His biggest (albeit infrequent) revenue comes from the occasional jobs a small-time contractor buddy, James Tully, tosses his way or brings him in on. 



> [*]Do you have any mundane, non-supernatural, happenings in your life? Problems? Romances? Hobbies? What do you do for fun?




A lot of things in Logan's life have something to do with the Fae, as they often involve his foster family. He helps his "mom" take care of his siblings, keeps them occupied sometimes, helps them with homework, etc., like an attentive and caring older brother. He's something of a role model for a bunch of them. He's got a long-time girlfriend, a half-Summer Elf Sidhe named Rose, who is currently away at college. They Skype "date" regularly and try to visit each other when they can manage it. Hobby-wise, he likes small-scale woodworking. Not that he's particularly good at it, given his meathook ogre-hands, but he still likes it.


----------



## Bluedevil (Jun 5, 2012)

ThirdWizard said:


> I'll play it by the book as one, but I can see an argument for making it two. After the first Milestone, I'll review it.




ah dont worry about it, the original printing says its two and the reprint says one. Confirms you have the second 



ThirdWizard said:


> How about an old house in Midtown near Piedmont Park? Something from around the 1920s or so. We could say you got it in such a nice area for a good price because it needed work. You have a lot of plans for fixing it up that you haven't quite gotten around to yet.




sounds good



ThirdWizard said:


> Here's an idea for the guy who comes around to buy it. He just wants the land, and plans on tearing the whole house down and starting over with something modern, and it gets under your skin whenever he mentions it. He's already done the same with some other properties in the area, and its sad how much history has been lost due to him.
> !




Thats exactly what I was thinking


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jun 5, 2012)

Dragonwriter said:


> Middle-class residential area, in something like an in-law house he helped build behind his foster-mother's place. A small place but it's cozy. Even with changeling rugrats running through it on a regular basis.




Aha, so you live near Michelle. That will affect things, glad I asked!

There's an appropriately named Sylvan Hills area in Atlanta. It's full of middle class residential homes, and the area has been improving for the past decade or so. Just don't go too far east or you'll hit the red light district. 

The rest sounds good. He sounds like a well rounded guy who cares a lot about the community, and has some great relationships with others. Very nice.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry I've been scarce a few days, but...well, preparing for a vacation. I shall have my new tablet though, so I should still be able to post. 

Now, QUESTIONS. Questions that need answers!

_Where do you live? What part of the city is it in? What's it like? _

I don't know the names of streets or districts...need to hit up Google Maps I guess! But I envision a kind of lower-middle class neighborhood, not quite the slums, but maybe just a block or two away. One bedroom apartment, maybe something over a store; one of those commercial/residential things they build. I'm seeing in my head an old brick building, brownstone; old wiring, gotta watch what you turn on at the same time... The kind of place that the real estate people call 'charming' and 'classic.' There should be a park somewhere near; possibly with a little lake if possible.

Her uncle lives in town too. He has a curio shop, and not a THING in it is weird or magical, though he loves to pretend otherwise. Despite being latino, he dresses up in chinese clothes plays the 'old nutty chinese man' thing to the hilt. There's a back room that Juno uses for storage and to work out and train in. He lives in the apartment overhead.

_How do you pay your bills? Where does your money come from? Do you have a day job?_ 

She's a police officer. Uniformed, though with aspirations to make detective someday. 

_Do you have any mundane, non-supernatural, happenings in your life? Problems? Romances? Hobbies? What do you do for fun? _

Lots! I see Juno as making a conscious effort NOT to get overly 'sucked into' the supernatural world. She tries to keep it in the same box as her job, and not bring it home with her. If only life were cooperative in that regard. 

Still working some of this out...I will update soon!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 6, 2012)

ThirdWizard said:


> Where do you live? What part of the city is it in? What's it like?
> How do you pay your bills? Where does your money come from? Do you have a day job?
> Do you have any mundane, non-supernatural, happenings in your life? Problems? Romances? Hobbies? What do you do for fun?




I have been looking at the map a bit. Judging from that, I would put the gateway into the area near the Carver Hills, north of Grove Park.

Keira has a small flat at the southern edge of Grove Park.

She doesn't have a lot of money, Resources [+1], but even that needs to come from somewhere, of course. Some kind of day job makes sense. So, I thought she is working as a waitress in a bar in Atlanta, maybe some kind of biker bar, if there is such a thing. That would also give her a good source for her Contacts [+2].

As for the rest. She is a pretty sporty and racy type, so hobbies would include jogging (especially in the park areas or out in the woods) and other fitness sports; going out dancing, and so on. She has a lot of energy, that needs to get somewhere. Of course, she is also dating occasionally, but nothing serious. She is a young cat-woman after all.

Even though her father is a hunter, she isn't into guns herself. There really is no need for it, with her powers.

Not sure, if Resources [+1] is enough to own a motorcycle, if so I might have to shift one point over to driving. That would fit well to working in a biker bar, too.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jun 6, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> I don't know the names of streets or districts...need to hit up Google Maps I guess! But I envision a kind of lower-middle class neighborhood, not quite the slums, but maybe just a block or two away. One bedroom apartment, maybe something over a store; one of those commercial/residential things they build. I'm seeing in my head an old brick building, brownstone; old wiring, gotta watch what you turn on at the same time... The kind of place that the real estate people call 'charming' and 'classic.' There should be a park somewhere near; possibly with a little lake if possible.




One of the things about Atlanta is that you can have million dollar condos across the street from run down old shacks. Thus the city aspect "Both Sides Of The Coin" in the game.

For what you're looking for, maybe a loft or studio apartment somewhere near Downtown, but not actually in Downtown itself. 



> Lots! I see Juno as making a conscious effort NOT to get overly 'sucked into' the supernatural world. She tries to keep it in the same box as her job, and not bring it home with her. If only life were cooperative in that regard.




Especially with Ghost Speaker making her see and hear all those pesky ghosts everywhere!




Thanee said:


> I have been looking at the map a bit. Judging from that, I would put the gateway into the area near the Carver Hills, north of Grove Park.
> 
> Keira has a small flat at the southern edge of Grove Park.




Sounds good. There's a lot in that area.



> She doesn't have a lot of money, Resources [+1], but even that needs to come from somewhere, of course. Some kind of day job makes sense. So, I thought she is working as a waitress in a bar in Atlanta, maybe some kind of biker bar, if there is such a thing. That would also give her a good source for her Contacts [+2].




Very nice. Because its warm most of the year, biking is very popular in Atlanta and the surrounding area. I like that as a source of contacts. 



> Not sure, if Resources [+1] is enough to own a motorcycle, if so I might have to shift one point over to driving. That would fit well to working in a biker bar, too.




Feel free to shift some into driving, as I'm sure it would be helpful at some point, especially if you have a bike. I'll note that the book emphasizes that Resources is a good indicator of wealth, but it technically represents disposable income. So, somebody could own some expensive things (like a motorcycle) and have low resources representing the economic drain that those things take on the person (in this case monthly payments, insurance, gas, taxes).


----------



## Thanee (Jun 6, 2012)

Sounds good. Then I will make it so; probably dropping Burglary [+1] for Driving [+1].

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm now a good third into Summer Knight (Grave Peril is done ).

[MENTION=54988]Dragonwriter[/MENTION]: Did you put together a physical description for Logan already? I've just read a chapter where an ogre appears. That guy was pretty huge. Would Logan look similar to that? Just being curious here.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanee said:


> Dragonwriter: Did you put together a physical description for Logan already? I've just read a chapter where an ogre appears. That guy was pretty huge. Would Logan look similar to that? Just being curious here.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




I don't have a description written up quite yet. Logan will be a big, imposing, muscular guy, but he won't have the same towering height as a full-blooded ogre. Probably around 6' 6" or thereabouts. He also won't be as ugly.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 7, 2012)

I see. Thanks! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bluedevil (Jun 8, 2012)

http://whatever.losito.net/images/clint-walker.jpg


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jun 9, 2012)

I think you guys are over thinking the Phase 4 and 5. The important part is to pick a way your character would react to the situation at hand to help define your character (and the aspect associated with it). I'd like to get through this part by next Friday so that we can finalize the characters.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok, that should be doable. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2012)

Hehe, okay, I think we need to pause and regroup here. These mutually interacting stories are kind of kicking my mental butt here. Lets just post beginnings here, and tag who comes next, and try to get them out bam bam bam so we can start the fun part. 

My first story is Juno tracking down a cult led by a black magician who summons and enslaves ghosts. 

Bluedevil, you're it. Lets just work out what you do here in very broad terms, then you and I can use that to add more detail to both your part and mine, once our third chimes in.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jun 14, 2012)

I'll organize these a bit to try and help out. I'll give some suggestions. You don't have to take my suggestions of course! Hopefully you'll get some ideas, though. I'll suggest some ways to have the stories go, and I'll also suggest a few aspects.



Dragonwriter said:


> *Beat the New Boss*
> When a Red Court servant starts pushing a drug (derived from the Red Court narcotic saliva) to the neighborhood kids and teens, Logan takes notice. And when his "little (pixie) sister" Bethany is approached, he resolves to shut down the scumbag and his whole operation. But will Logan even survive when the vamp behind the plan takes charge and brings in extra muscle to track down and get rid of the meddlesome ogre-kin?




Thanee can take it from here. So, we've got some Red Court drug runners hunting down Logan. Keira is pretty stealthy, so I could see her coming in and helping him escape from the thugs, adding an aspect that would be helpful in hiding or moving quietly, something like "In The Shadows." That could be used to help the character when sneaking, and it could be compelled as she's not usually in the spotlight.

Alternately, Keira could come in teeth and claws gnashing and take the fight to the thugs! In that case, something like "The Hunter Becomes The Hunted" could represent your character's refusal to run away, and it could be used to your benefit to track or take the fight to others, but also compelled to keep you from backing down in a given situation.

In both of those cases, the third part (Phase 5 with Shayuri) would consist of the thugs having been taken out and Juno showing up to finish up the adventure with the Reds. Maybe Juno helps destroy the drugs and get the Reds behind it back down. Maybe the Reds are killed. Maybe Juno gets the Reds to turn on each other, and you don't have to worry about them until a new leader emerges.

Of course, you could always have made the situation worse. You came in, mouthed off to the Reds without realizing they had brought in more goons, and ended up getting both of you caught (leading into the third part). Maybe an aspect like "Out Of The Frying Pan" to represent how Keira is always going from one bad situation to the next. It couldn't be used very effectively as a boon too often, but it would have some great compels. That's fine. Every aspect doesn't have to be helpful. You'd just have to make sure that others were beneficial to balance it out.

In this case, Juno would help you guys escape, maybe destroy the drugs, and now you've got some serious Red enemies who want you dead. Or maybe you kill them in their own lair. That's for Shayuri to decide, though.

So many possibilities. But, picking something that fits the character is the most important thing. Which of these is what Keira would do? Look at how you see the character and jump in based on that. Don't worry _too much_ about how Dragonwriter wants the adventure to go (sorry Dragonwriter! It goes for everyone!). It's collaborative, and these adventures are everyone's. Just don't make Logan look too bad.  If it needs to be edited after the fact, that's fine, but at least we'll be making progress.



Thanee said:


> *WINTER TRAILS*
> Despite her parents multiple warnings (or maybe because of them), Keira had to see what is on the other side, what this Nevernever they told her so much about is like. Venturing through the gateway, the young shapeshifter finds herself in a strange place, a winter wonderland, where she is chasing ghostly sounds and strange lights. But the faeries play a dangerous game with her, and soon she finds herself confronted by a more tangible threat.




This is fun, because there's just so much open. 

Juno could be here chasing down a ghost of some sort, but have been affected by the mind haze of the area. Now they just want to be able to find their way out. Oh, but here come some fetches preying on their fear. Juno could help by helping calm the situation, helping both of them break through the haze the Nevernever is causing so that they can escape from the fetches. An aspect like "Eye of the Hurricane" would do well here, representing Juno's ability to try to live a normal life even surrounded by the supernatural. It could also be compelled, because there is always so much turmoil around her.

Alternately, maybe Juno is able to cut a deal with an inhabitant of the Winter Court, a pixie or other such non-powerful being, to lead them out. Even with the mind fog and the fetches coming down on them, Juno can think clearly about what needs to get done and do it like a professional. In this case an aspect like "What Needs To Be Done" would be good. It could be invoked for help in a lot of situations, but it could be used against you in a variety of ways.

Two good ways to leave this one off for the third participant (Bluedevil) would be to escape through the portal back to the mortal realm, but for something to have followed you through or about to follow you through. Now, you've dragged something back and you need to stop it. Could be a climactic conclusion. The second thing that springs to mind is that Malcom was drawn to the portal because of all the emotional energy coming through, wandered in, and now there's a showdown as the fetches all converge on all of you. But, either way is a fun and exciting end to the adventure giving Malcom lots of opportunities to shine in various ways.

Again, think about what kind of person Juno is. She's in a mind altering fog lost with a werepanther in the Faerie realm. Does she deal or does she hunt for a way out herself? Does she turn and fight the fetches even though they may never stop coming? Does she stay calm and collected, or would she turn that fear into anger or some other emotion? That's what you need to think about when writing up a response.



Shayuri said:


> *Altar Egos*
> _When Juno discovers ritual necromancy implements on a routine bust, she burns the midnight oil to find the culprit. And when a ghost-enslaving cult finds out, it goes on the warpath. But can Juno survive when the spirit shackles are broken, and the pale horde's hunger is unleashed?_




You guys have talked about it, but Malcom would really be interested in taking down these necromancers. Beyond being a Warden, necromancy, especially on human spirits, is an offensive use of magic. You guys could even take down the cult in Phase 4, but leave some unintended side effect like the ghosts they were enslaving are now rampaging and have to be put down or maybe you defeat the ghost horde, but still have to clean up the vampires.

Instead of a charm, you could use some kind of thaumaturgy protection from spirits. Then you could have an aspect like "A Ward For Every Occasion" and have your guy specialize in wards, giving bonuses to wards and compels to non-wards. Or, if you want to keep with the divination specialization, maybe you used divination to find them, and make something like "A Haruspex For Every Occasion" for a similar effect. Or maybe something a bit less gross...

This would leave the Phase 5 open for Dragonwriter to jump in and help take down the bad guys, probably with a bit of the ol' head bashing. 

Alternately, if you go in spells blazing to either take down the necromancers or the spirits running loose, you could have some kind of aspect you could evoke for combat. "Push Comes to Shove" could be tied to your penchant for hitting people with Force magic, and it could also be used in a variety of manners, and compelled easily in social situations (which might soon be more physical conflicts in nature!).

So many options here! How would Malcom react? That's the question. Is he subtle, and uses divinations to try and find the best solution, a careful planner? Or would he rather go in and kill the warlocks before they can cause more mischief? And then Phase 5 can be either finishing off the necromancers, the spirits, or both, with the help of Logan.



Bluedevil said:


> *Blackest Knight*
> A group of Black Court vampires set themselves up in a local apartment complex, slowly killing all of its patrons before a warden challenges them in close quarter combat. Black Court are strong and fast, so this warden needs to be smart about his approach.




I like the idea that Logan found out that Malcom was trapping pixies for help and didn't like it, but then they joined up. This plays into a bunch of his other aspects, so its very fitting with the character. I especially like the favor idea, because it ties in so well to how faeries and changelings operate, with deals being an actual real thing to them. Aspects centered around this have already been suggested, and "Favors, Oaths, and Debts" as an aspect seems great, because I can compel all _kinds_ of ways on that. Especially if you don't mind past debts popping up as we play (remember you can always pay off the compel for it not to have happened if you so choose). I'm sure we can work out some kind of history of favors, oaths, and debts your character has been a part of so we have quick references to go off of that can pop up any time during an adventure.

If you could go ahead and write up a formal Phase 4 for that, it would be great. Then we can move on to Phase 5 of that adventure with Keira jumping in.

With Logan and Malcom headed to take out the Black Court vamps, Keira's help would be invaluable. They've got the intel, now they just need some help. Either they come to you because Logan knows you from *Beat the New Boss*, or you run into them while out watching the street. But, Keira comes in and helps get the job done.

There are a lot of ways to approach this as well. Keira's got some Burglary skill, I think. So, she might be able to bypass any mundane alarms while Malcom finds the magical wards. Alternately, you might want to lay the smackdown on some Black Court vampires. Or mabye you helped protect them from an unseen attacker. Or maybe you killed the lead vampire before she could let out her death curse. Lots of ways to help in a fight against Black Court vampires here, just again follow whatever you think fits the character.

=======

Okay, so I hope that helps get things rolling. Remember, these are just some ideas! Hopefully they'll get the creative juices flowing.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2012)

I have worked out Juno's skills too, finally!

Superb: Conviction, Fists
Great: Investigation, Athletics
Good: Guns, Alertness
Fair: Lore, Discipline, Intimidation, Stealth
Average: Resources, Empathy, Contacts, Burglery

Open to shuffles just to make sure we've got essentials covered. I picked things based on natural gifts conviction, investigation, alertness), supernatural enhancement (fists, athletics), and her limited on the job experience.

As for the 'trapped in the Nevernever' thing, I like that scenario. It reflects not only Juno's abilities, but her inexperience with them as well. Of course, she can punch a hole back to the normal world, I think...but perhaps the mind-altering fog prevents that from working? I'll assume so...or that some other interference prevents it.

In that situation, Juno's first instinct is to try to resist the influence of the fog...the physical dangers of the fetches is secondary (or at least more manageable). The idea of her mind being changed, her perceptions altered, is intolerable...she's an empiricist at heart, she lives by her senses. An aspect from finding a way to see truly surrounded by lies might be something like, 'Curse of Clarity' where she can see through false visions more easily...but is also unprotected by comforting illusions and seemings, tending to see things through that uncompromising and at times bleak lens.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jun 14, 2012)

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]
I was having some dissonance there about getting out. But, we can say that the fetches or something else in the area was blocking your way out, or that you couldn't concentrate enough to do it because of the mental strain of keeping your wits about you in the mind fog.

I like Curse of Clarity. Very nice. 

Go ahead and take that and write up an official Phase 4, then Bluedevil can take over for Phase 5. I think you've got a good idea where you want to go with it now.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 14, 2012)

I will wrap things up tomorrow, hopefully getting everything done by then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 14, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> I have worked out Juno's skills too, finally!
> 
> Superb: Conviction, Fists
> Great: Investigation, Athletics
> ...




A word of warning. You have NO Endurance in there. That means only 2 boxes of physical Stress unless you have supernatural Toughness or something similar.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 14, 2012)

How about this?



> *Beat the New Boss*
> When a Red Court servant starts pushing a drug (derived from the Red Court narcotic saliva) to the neighborhood kids and teens, Logan takes notice. And when his "little (pixie) sister" Bethany is approached, he resolves to shut down the scumbag and his whole operation. But will Logan even survive when the vamp behind the plan takes charge and brings in extra muscle to track down and get rid of the meddlesome ogre-kin?




Just as Keira is done with her shift in the Road House and ready to head home, she witnesses a bunch of thugs taking on a guy, who despite being rather brawny seems to be on the losing side.

As she jumps into the fray to give him a helping hand, they manage to turn the tables. But then she gets introduced to the vampire drug dealer and his narcotic saliva, and not quite knowing what she ran into there, things start falling apart once more.


Aspect: The Hunter Becomes The Hunted

I like that one as it works both ways here. 




> It couldn't be used very effectively as a boon too often, but it would have some great compels. That's fine. Every aspect doesn't have to be helpful. You'd just have to make sure that others were beneficial to balance it out.




I am mostly looking for "compelable" as a quality for aspects, actually, since that is the harder part and there sure will be more than enough situations where one of the aspects will be useful as a boon. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanee said:


> A word of warning. You have NO Endurance in there. That means only 2 boxes of physical Stress unless you have supernatural Toughness or something similar.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Gah!

See, this is why I wanted to post things and get reactions before setting things too far into stone.  

Thanks!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2012)

ThirdWizard said:


> *Phase Four: Whose Path Have You Crossed*
> A guest star will appear in your adventure, as follows:
> 
> Thanee will guest star in Dragonwriter's adventure.
> ...




Hmm... Maybe you should reconsider Phase 5?

Like it is now, everyone is always following the same person as in Phase 4.

BlueDevil is doing Phase 4 after Shayuri's Phase 3, and Phase 5 after Shayuri's Phase 4
Dragonwriter is doing Phase 4 after BlueDevil's Phase 3, and Phase 5 after BlueDevil's Phase 4
Shayuri is doing Phase 4 after my Phase 3, and Phase 5 after my Phase 4.
I am doing Phase 4 after Dragonwriter's Phase 3, and Phase 5 after Dragonwriter's Phase 4

BlueDevil -> Dragonwriter -> Thanee
Dragonwriter -> Thanee -> Shayuri
Shayuri -> BlueDevil -> Dragonwriter
Thanee -> Shayuri -> BlueDevil


Maybe this is better to get things mixed up a bit more?

Phase 4 (as before)


Thanee will guest star in Dragonwriter's adventure.
Dragonwriter will guest star in BlueDevil's adventure.
BlueDevil will guest star in Shayuri's adventure.
Shayuri will guest star in Thanee's adventure.

Phase 5


Thanee will guest star in Shayuri's adventure.
Dragonwriter will guest star in Thanee's adventure.
BlueDevil will guest star in Dragonwriter's.
Shayuri will guest star in BlueDevil's adventure.

BlueDevil -> Dragonwriter -> Shayuri
Dragonwriter -> Thanee -> BlueDevil
Shayuri -> BlueDevil -> Thanee
Thanee -> Shayuri -> Dragonwriter

Just a thought. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jun 15, 2012)

[MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION]

I hadn't looked at it like that! Thanks, you're absolutely right. We'll go with that as the Phase 5 postings.

 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], [MENTION=54988]Dragonwriter[/MENTION], & [MENTION=6694788]Bluedevil[/MENTION] so you all see this.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 15, 2012)

I'll get to work on that sharper Phase 4 for Logan, helping out Malcom. Sorry, I've been a little sidetracked recently. Had a small semi-vacation (not entirely by choice). 

So Keira gives me a hand against some of the RCV's thugs, and we get a little more in over our heads. Then Malcom comes in... Maybe due to me calling in that favor? 

And for my Phase 5, I am now finishing off Keira's story? Which is currently Keira and Juno stuck in a creepy, mind-fogging place in the Nevernever possibly connected to Winter?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Gah!




Some more observations...

You are one point over the limit (need to lower one Fair to Average to fix it).

You have no Scholarship (real world education) and no Driving (not sure if you need to have that in order to be able to drive at all, but as a police officer it seems a little weird at least ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2012)

*Keira*

Here is all I have so far put together.

[SBLOCK=Keira]
*Name:* Keira Moore
*Template:* Were-Form
*High Concept:* Shadowcat Guardian
*Trouble:* Curious As A Cat
*Aspects:* Reckless Rascal, Remember What Your Mother Told You, ???, The Hunter Becomes The Hunted, It's Rarely As It Seems At First Glance

*PHASES*

*Where did you come from?* (Background)

One day, Brendan Moore, an irishman living in Atlanta, stumbled upon a rather strange place, when he was out hunting in the woods that are all around the city. The first thing he noticed was the frozen water on the ground, not particulary likely considering the warm temperature. There were strange lights, too. They were 'wrong' in some way, but he couldn't put his finger on it. When he investigated further, he stepped into another world. He had found a gateway to the Nevernever. And unfortunately, the creatures there weren't exactly the welcoming kind. Fortunately, though, a majestic, black panther rushed to his side to help him. It creeped the hell out of him, when the panther later transformed into a woman.

To make things short, the two got together and he learned a lot about the strange things that lurked beyond the curtains of the world from his shapeshifting lover. He became the watcher of that mystic place out in the woods. About a year after that incident, their first daughter was born. She had hair as dark as the night. Therefore, they named her Keira.

Even when she was merely a child, Keira had a measure of her mother's powers. She had keen senses, and she was curious and reckless. The latter mostly because she was a lot more resilient than a typical mortal, probably because she isn't exactly mortal. This, coupled with the drive to explore everything around her, proved to be quite a dangerous mix. But you need to know your boundaries, even if they are a little higher, right? Her parents tried hard to keep her away from all things supernatural for the time being. She would learn about it soon enough.

_Aspect:_ Reckless Rascal

*What shaped you?* (Rising Conflict)

In her teens, she began to develop her true power, the ability to change her shape into that of a black panther. A fast and strong animal further enhanced by the supernatural powers indwelling her. In her panther-form, Keira is a majestic sight. Her shoulders reach nearly three feet in height, and her body is a good six feet long (plus another three or four feet of tail).

During this time, the existance of the supernatural could no longer be kept away from her. She learned much from her mother - about the Nevernever, the fae and the occult mysteries. And she also learned about the time when her father first met her mother, about that mystic place out in the woods. Naturally, that spurred her curiosity to the fullest.

Her parents, however, wanted to keep her away from the dangers of the Nevernever, as long as possible, knowing that the time would come sooner or later. As a distraction and to keep in shape, Keira does quite a bit of fitness sport, like jogging, or forest running, and she also likes to go dancing.

Growing older, Keira moved into her own place near the southern edge of Grove Park, just a small flat, but it's her own. She also started looking for work to support herself and found a job as a waitress in the Road House, a biker bar in the heart of Atlanta. She gets along really well with the crowd, good looks and a flirtatious nature certainly help with that. Keira even finds the occasional date there, but nothing serious. Saving as much money as she could and with some help of the guys from the bar, she could even afford her own motorcycle after a while. And there was no lack of teachers to show her how to drive, either.

_Aspect:_ Remember What Your Mother Told You

*What was your first Adventure?* (The Story)

*WINTER TRAILS*

Despite her parents multiple warnings (or maybe because of them), Keira had to see what is on the other side, what this Nevernever they told her so much about is like. Venturing through the gateway, the young shapeshifter finds herself in a strange place, a winter wonderland, where she is chasing ghostly sounds and strange lights. But the faeries play a dangerous game with her, and soon she finds herself confronted by a more tangible threat.

_Aspect:_ ???

*Whose Path have you crossed?* (Guest Starring)

Just as Keira is done with her shift in the Road House and ready to head home, she witnesses a bunch of thugs taking on a guy, who despite being rather brawny seems to be on the losing side.

As she jumps into the fray to give Logan a helping hand, they manage to turn the tables. But then she gets introduced to the vampire drug dealer and his narcotic saliva, and not quite knowing what she ran into there, things start falling apart once more.

_Aspect:_ The Hunter Becomes The Hunted

*Who else's Path have you crossed?* (Guest Starring Redux)

When Keira was chasing ghosts, she ended up in a tangle involving a necromantic cult, an undead slaying police officer and a warden. Siding with the two against the cult, she discovered that they all have merely been pawns in a greater game of power and control. They ended up beating the cult and freeing the enslaved ghosts, thus forcing the mysterious manipulator behind the scheme into the background. For now.

_Aspect:_ It's Rarely As It Seems At First Glance -or- More Than Meets The Eye

*Skills:*

```
HUMAN	BEAST

        Alertness	[+3]	[+4]
        Athletics	[+3]	[+5]
        Burglary		
        Contacts	[+2]	
        Conviction	[+1]	[+1]
        Craftsmanship		
        Deceit		[+2]	
        Discipline	[+1]	[+1]
        Driving		[+1]	
        Empathy		[+2]	
        Endurance	[+1]	[+3]
        Fists		[+1]	[+4]
        Guns			
        Intimidation	[+2]	[+2]
        Investigation	[+2]	[+2]
        Lore		[+2]	[+2]
        Might			[+3]
        Performance		
        Presence	[+3]	[+1]
        Rapport		[+3]	
        Resources	[+1]	
        Scholarship	[+1]	
        Stealth		[+3]	[+4]
        Survival	[+1]	[+3]
        Weapons
```

*Stunts:*
--

*Powers:*
Beast Change [-1]
Echoes of the Beast [-1]
Beast Senses: Hearing and Smell
Beast Trappings: [Alertness] Recognize by smell
Cloak of Shadows [-1]
The Catch: Silver [+4]
- Inhuman Recovery [-2]
- Supernatural Toughness [-4]
Human Form [+1]
- Claws [-1]
- Inhuman Speed [-2]
- Inhuman Strength [-2]

*Adjusted Refresh:* 1

#########################################

*Location*

Name - Chilly Grove

Description - At this place in the Carver Hills, deep in the forest, something is always a little off. The temperature suddenly drops a few degrees, so that wanderers feel a little chilly here. Sometimes the lights play tricks with the eyes. But other than that, the grove looks perfectly normal. Unless you take one wrong step.

The Nevernever is constantly shifting, but there are Ways that remain more constant. The area beyond the portal is always a forest, but its physical properties shift from time to time. The weather is also always shifting. Sometimes it snows, or sleets, or rains a cold harsh rain. Sometimes it is clear of precipitation, but in those times it is full of fog. Often a blanket of snow lays across the land.

Also changing is a blanket that affects the minds of mortals who enter the area. It is a subtle effect that gives those travelling here a slight mental push toward the negative. You might be more paranoid, doubtful, or uncertain. There is no way to predict which emotion will be spread across the land at any particular time. You might enter one day to find it snowing and feel like every step leads you in the wrong direction. Another day you could enter to find snow across the ground and a deep fog spread through the forest, with the surety that something is watching you from the tree tops.

This has the unfortunate consequence of attracting fetches to the area when a mortal comes through the portal. They feed on fear, and the emotions that plague mortals here often lead to fearfulness, especially when a fetch can get a hold of them. They toy with those who wander in, scaring them and feeding on the fear. When the fear is overwhelming, they finish off their prey in a gruesome display of ravenousness.

There are other things in the woods: animals with human-like intelligence, a few goblins, pixies and sylphs, the occasional ex-changelings who have recently chosen to join faerie, roaming packs of malks, and other faerie associated with Winter. The sidhe also make outpost in the forest, but seeking them out is a dangerous prospect. They are the most dangerous of the faerie to meet.

Threat

Idea - There is a gateway to the Nevernever in the Carver Hills, north of Grove Park, which is controlled by the Winter Court. It is a dangerous place, and occasionally, something comes through from the other side.

Aspect - It's Cold Here

Face - Watcher Brendan Moore

*Face*

Name - Brendan Moore

High Concept - Chilly Grove Watcher

Motivation - Brendan wants to keep the world safe from the dangers that lurk beyond the curtain. Most humans do not even know about them, and that is probably the way it should be. He also wants to be close to his wife, who is from the Nevernever and occasionally resides there.

Relationships - ...
[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jun 15, 2012)

Dragonwriter said:


> So Keira gives me a hand against some of the RCV's thugs, and we get a little more in over our heads. Then Malcom comes in... Maybe due to me calling in that favor?




That's a possibility!



> And for my Phase 5, I am now finishing off Keira's story? Which is currently Keira and Juno stuck in a creepy, mind-fogging place in the Nevernever possibly connected to Winter?




Yep. It has strong ties to Winter, so that might be why you're there.


----------



## Bluedevil (Jun 15, 2012)

Alright, so It sounds good so far:

For my Third Phase:

Malcom attempts to find out about the depth of the Black Court's control on the community by trapping several fairies and attracts the attention of one of the local faye, an ogre named Logan who demands compensation for the trapping of his friends. After a bargain is struck between them to resolve the issue, Malcom convinces the powerful ogre to help him against the mutual threat.

Knowing that their combine strength alone would be not enough, he also calls in a favor with the ghost hunter Juno, whose particular hatred of the undead is easily diverted to the vampire threat.




For my Fourth Phase with *Shayuri* 




Malcom involves himself with a gifted ghost hunter facing off against a necromancer. While Juno goes for the device the necromancer is using to control his horde, Malcom heads straight at Necromancer to distract him while Juno solves the problem of the horde.

Aspect: ????

not sure on this one.


For my Fifth Phase with Dragonwriter

Malcom, despite the orders from the council to stay out of the vampire conflict, a debt was owed to the Ogre Logan and so Malcom grabbed his sword, his gun, and a few extra surprises for the Red Court and saddled up to help Logan fend them off of his territory. Whats a few vampires between friends?

Aspect: A warden for every occasion

[sblock=pic]








[/sblock]


Sheet so far, Still debating a few things:
[sblock]

High Concept: Battle Hardened Warden
Trouble: Lead me, follow me, or get out of my way
Refresh: Wizard (Evocation [-3], Thaumaturgy [-3], The Sight [-1], Wizard's Constitution [0], Refinement-1 [ Focus item slots]), No Pain No Gain [-1]

Phase One: 

  Malcom was born to a well to do magical family in London with a long history of defending the White Council all the way back to the days of the original Merlin. His family was well respected by the members of the council, often leading to his mother and father getting the prime positions or posts the warden’s have to offer but also being offered up some of the more dangerous assignments. 


  Malcom’s mother died when he was still young, victim of an assignment to destroy several troublesome black court members. Malcom’s father  was forced to care for him alone, a task which proved to be a constant struggle as duty often got in the way of family and he was called away constantly to do the bidding of the White Council.


  Malcom’s relationship with his father was barely cordial while his father was around. His father demanded the excellence of the Crestwood name and put Malcom through a rush of manic moments of training and depressive moments of abandonment.

*Aspect:* _A History of Violence_

Phase Two: 


  Malcom was all set to head to Edinburgh, when he decided to take a different path. He ran away from his father, his responsibility, and his future and instead headed off to find his own adventure all across Europe. He traveled extensively, staying away from the White Council and the responsibility that he felt was  crushing him.


*Aspects:* _Missing in Action_



Phase Three:  Blackest Knight

  A group of Black Court vampires set themselves up in a local apartment complex, slowly killing all of its patrons before a warden challenges them in close quarter combat. Black Court are strong and fast, so this warden needs to be smart about his approach.

Malcom attempts to find out about the depth of the Black Court's control  on the community by trapping several fairies and attracts the attention  of one of the local faye, an ogre named Logan who demands compensation  for the trapping of his friends. After a bargain is struck between them  to resolve the issue, Malcom convinces the powerful ogre to help him  against the mutual threat.

Knowing that their combine strength alone would be not enough, he also  calls in a favour with the ghost hunter Juno, whose particular hatred of  the undead is easily diverted to the vampire threat.

*Aspect: *_Deserve has nothing to do with it_



*Superb:* Lore
*Great:* Conviction, Discipline
*Good:* Endurance, Investigation, weaponry
*Fair:* Presence, deceit, Guns, Resources
*Average:* Stealth, fists, empathy, Atheltics, Alertness


Evocation
Elements: Fire/Spirt(+1 Power)/Water 
Focus Items: Shield Bracelet (+1 Spirit/Force Defensive Power), Blasting Rod (Spirit +1 Power)
Enchanted Items(4): Warden's Sword (YS p.303), Armored Coat (armor 2) (YS p303)

Thaumaturgy
Specializations: Divinations (+1 Complexity)
Focus Items: Divination crystals (Diviation +1 Complexity, Diviation +1 Control)

Physical: [ ][ ][ ][ ]
Social: [ ][ ][ ]
Mental: [ ][ ][ ][ ]



[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 15, 2012)

Hmm!

Bluedevil, since we need another guest star in Altar Ego, what do you think about something like this?

My phase: 

Juno discovers the cult's existence in the course of a mundane crime scene investigation. She is, however, stymied by the necromancer's use of magic to cover their tracks.

-or-

She does locate them, but is not prepared to deal with their sorceries, and is forced to retreat.

Either way, she needs help to continue at this point. That doesn't mean Malcolm can't help against the cult too...in fact, that could be a precondition he sets to help her at all. I'm just thinking that if your phase is to locate the cult, or prepare defenses, then it sets the scene for a climactic battle with our last guest star at our sides.

Oh, also, Juno's all about undead in general, not just ghosts, so hunting Black Court Vampires is right up her alley. 

Finally - Revised skill list! Hopefully no gaping holes or I'll have to do a different distribution pyramid. 

Superb: Conviction, Fists
Great: Alertness, Athletics
Good: Endurance, Investigation
Fair: Lore, Intimidation, Guns
Average: Resources, Empathy, Scholarship, Discipline, Drive


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 15, 2012)

Okay. Now to help finish Keira's story.

Since it's in a Winter-controlled area, that is probably enough reason for Logan to pop in somewhere, just by itself.  I suppose something along the lines of Logan shows up in the mind-fog, explains a bit of it to them, teaches a couple of tricks for resisting it, then leads them out or to whatever might be manipulating them in the fog (the latter quickly followed by the critter meeting a sledgehammer).

Sound good to you two, Thanee and Shayuri? Any suggestions or changes?

No idea on an aspect for this yet.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, those pesky aspects; that is the hardest part about it all. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jun 15, 2012)

If it helps, we can use the suggestion on page 88 of Your Story. If in the course of playing before the first milestone, you find an aspect is difficult to use or you don't think it fits, I'll let you change it between scenes. That way there isn't as much pressure to come up with the perfect aspects from the get go.


----------



## Bluedevil (Jun 17, 2012)

There, as complete as can be.

[sblock=pic]







[/sblock]


Sheet so far, Still debating a few things:
[sblock]

High Concept: Battle Hardened Warden
Trouble: Lead me, follow me, or get out of my way
Refresh: Wizard (Evocation [-3], Thaumaturgy [-3], The Sight [-1], Wizard's Constitution [0], Refinement-1 [ Focus item slots]), No Pain No Gain [-1], Soul Gaze (-0)

Phase One: 

  Malcom was born to a well to do magical family in London with a long history of defending the White Council all the way back to the days of the original Merlin. His family was well respected by the members of the council, often leading to his mother and father getting the prime positions or posts the warden’s have to offer but also being offered up some of the more dangerous assignments. 


  Malcom’s mother died when he was still young, victim of an assignment to destroy several troublesome black court members. Malcom’s father  was forced to care for him alone, a task which proved to be a constant struggle as duty often got in the way of family and he was called away constantly to do the bidding of the White Council.


  Malcom’s relationship with his father was barely cordial while his father was around. His father demanded the excellence of the Crestwood name and put Malcom through a rush of manic moments of training and depressive moments of abandonment.

*Aspect:* _A History of Violence_

Phase Two: 


  Malcom was all set to head to Edinburgh, when he decided to take a different path. He ran away from his father, his responsibility, and his future and instead headed off to find his own adventure all across Europe. He traveled extensively, staying away from the White Council and the responsibility that he felt was  crushing him.


*Aspects:* _Missing in Action_



Phase Three:  Blackest Knight

  A group of Black Court vampires set themselves up in a local apartment complex, slowly killing all of its patrons before a warden challenges them in close quarter combat. Black Court are strong and fast, so this warden needs to be smart about his approach.

Malcom attempts to find out about the depth of the Black Court's control  on the community by trapping several fairies and attracts the attention  of one of the local faye, an ogre named Logan who demands compensation  for the trapping of his friends. After a bargain is struck between them  to resolve the issue, Malcom convinces the powerful ogre to help him  against the mutual threat.

Knowing that their combine strength alone would be not enough, he also  calls in a favour with the ghost hunter Juno, whose particular hatred of  the undead is easily diverted to the vampire threat.

*Aspect: *_Deserve has nothing to do with it_


Phase Fourth: Guest Star Adventure


Malcom involves himself with a gifted ghost hunter facing off against a  necromancer. While Juno goes for the device the necromancer is using to  control his horde, Malcom heads straight at Necromancer to distract him  while Juno solves the problem of the horde.

*Aspect: *_Courage or Stupidity_


Phase Five Guest Star Adventure (Dragonwriter)

Malcom, despite the orders from the council to stay out of the vampire  conflict, a debt was owed to the Ogre Logan and so Malcom grabbed his  sword, his gun, and a few extra surprises for the Red Court and saddled  up to help Logan fend them off of his territory. Whats a few vampires  between friends?

*Aspect:* _A Wizards Tricks_




*Superb:* Lore
*Great:* Conviction, Discipline
*Good:* Endurance, Investigation, weaponry
*Fair:* Presence, deceit, Guns, Resources
*Average:* Stealth, fists, empathy, Atheltics, Alertness


Evocation
Elements: Fire/Spirt(+1 Power)/Water 
Focus Items: Shield Bracelet (+1 Spirit/Force Defensive Power), Blasting Rod (Spirit +1 Power)
Enchanted Items(4): Warden's Sword (YS p.303), Armored Coat (armor 2) (YS p303)

Thaumaturgy
Specializations: Divinations (+1 Complexity)
Focus Items: Divination crystals (Diviation +1 Complexity, Diviation +1 Control)


Rotes:

Defensive Spirit Shield Block (Strength 3 [Shield bracelet 4] 2 rounds)


Force Blast (Strength 4 [5 with Blasting rod])

Physical: [ ][ ][ ][ ]
Social: [ ][ ][ ]
Mental: [ ][ ][ ][ ]



[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 17, 2012)

After mixing things around a bit, I am now looking at this adventure to finish during my Phase 5.



> *Altar Egos*
> 
> When Juno discovers ritual necromancy implements on a routine bust, she burns the midnight oil to find the culprit. And when a ghost-enslaving cult finds out, it goes on the warpath. But can Juno survive when the spirit shackles are broken, and the pale horde's hunger is unleashed?
> 
> Malcom involves himself with a gifted ghost hunter facing off against a necromancer. While Juno goes for the device the necromancer is using to control his horde, Malcom heads straight at Necromancer to distract him while Juno solves the problem of the horde.




How about this?

When Keira was chasing ghosts, she ended up in a tangle involving a necromantic cult, an undead slaying police officer and a warden. Siding with the two against the cult, she discovered that they all have merely been pawns in a greater game of power and control. They ended up beating the cult and freeing the enslaved ghosts, thus forcing the mysterious manipulator behind the scheme into the background. For now.

Aspect: It's Rarely As It Seems At First Glance

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bluedevil (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanee said:


> Aspect: It's Rarely As It Seems At First Glance
> 
> Bye
> Thanee





The Aspect seems wrong, Perhaps something like "Smarter then your average cat" ? To show you uncovered the fact that there was more of a threat?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 17, 2012)

I wanted that aspect to mirror, what is pretty common in the novels as well, namely, that there is usually an extra layer of complexity present, even though it might not look like it at first.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanee said:


> How about this?
> 
> When Keira was chasing ghosts, she ended up in a tangle involving a necromantic cult, an undead slaying police officer and a warden. Siding with the two against the cult, she discovered that they all have merely been pawns in a greater game of power and control. They ended up beating the cult and freeing the enslaved ghosts, thus forcing the mysterious manipulator behind the scheme into the background. For now.
> 
> Aspect: It's Rarely As It Seems At First Glance




I can get behind that. Having a cult leader on the loose and biding his time to take revenge against you guys is definitely something I can use in the future. 

The aspect is interesting considering Keira is a shape shifter, and in fact isn't what she seems at first glance herself, along with the idea that I can use it as a compel to make things more complicated in her life whenever I feel  like it. I think I would be a bit remiss if I didn't at least offer the more concise aspect of "More Than Meets The Eye," considering my avatar, however.


----------



## Bluedevil (Jun 18, 2012)

ThirdWizard said:


> I can get behind that. Having a cult leader on the loose and biding his time to take revenge against you guys is definitely something I can use in the future.
> 
> The aspect is interesting considering Keira is a shape shifter, and in fact isn't what she seems at first glance herself, along with the idea that I can use it as a compel to make things more complicated in her life whenever I feel  like it. I think I would be a bit remiss if I didn't at least offer the more concise aspect of "More Than Meets The Eye," considering my avatar, however.





That would be a very funny aspect.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 18, 2012)

ThirdWizard said:


> The aspect is interesting considering Keira is a shape shifter, and in fact isn't what she seems at first glance herself, ...




Nice one. I actually didn't look at it from this angle. 

As for the aspect, I like "More Than Meets The Eye", as it is more condensed, even though it's a bit different.

Speaking of aspects, I'm still struggling a bit to come up with a decent Phase 3 aspect. 

But other than that, I should be pretty much finished (complete sheet is posted above).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jun 20, 2012)

[MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION]
I've been having trouble coming up with suggestions for your Phase 3 as well! I'm thinking something like "Cat and Mouse" might be appropriate. Maybe you could use it when something is after you, or to hide more effectively in circumstances where someone knows you're there? You could flip it to where you're the cat and trying to catch someone else. I could probably find a way to compel it, but nothing concrete comes to mind.

 [MENTION=54988]Dragonwriter[/MENTION]
This is a hard one too. You could pick an aspect that helps you fight off faerie magic, which would be useful. I'm having trouble finding a phrase for it, though. Maybe I'm looking at it the wrong way... what about something like "Michelle Said No." Michelle wasn't directly involved in the story, but her teaching you to resist the temptations of faerie could very well extend to their magical influence as well. Just throwing ideas up in the air.

 [MENTION=6694788]Bluedevil[/MENTION]
Still don't have Soulgaze listed. 
Which brings to mind, you might want to determine who you've soulgazed (if anyone) before the events of the game take place.

Also, with a Lore of Superb, you can have 5 rote spells! Might want to start thinking about that. I'll let you add those as the game is going, though, if you're having trouble narrowing down what you want. The only caveat is that you can't use a rote spell in a current scene when you first create it.


----------



## Bluedevil (Jun 20, 2012)

ThirdWizard said:


> @Bluedevil
> Still don't have Soulgaze listed.




D'oh! fixed.



ThirdWizard said:


> Which brings to mind, you might want to determine who you've soulgazed (if anyone) before the events of the game take place.




Anyone want to have gazed into the soul of Malcom?




ThirdWizard said:


> Also, with a Lore of Superb, you can have 5 rote spells! Might want to start thinking about that. I'll let you add those as the game is going, though, if you're having trouble narrowing down what you want. The only caveat is that you can't use a rote spell in a current scene when you first create it.





I might just take you up on that, I am going to think for a few minutes. probably need a couple of combat spells but most of them should be utility.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 20, 2012)

ThirdWizard said:


> I've been having trouble coming up with suggestions for your Phase 3 as well! I'm thinking something like "Cat and Mouse" might be appropriate. Maybe you could use it when something is after you, or to hide more effectively in circumstances where someone knows you're there? You could flip it to where you're the cat and trying to catch someone else. I could probably find a way to compel it, but nothing concrete comes to mind.




So, it's not just me. 

Well, I will think about it some more.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 25, 2012)

I wrote up more detailed versions of my Phase 4 and Phase 5, plus Aspects. Here they are.  Naturally, they can still change if better ideas strike.

Phase 4: Whose Path Have You Crossed? Malcom Crestwood
A group of Black Court vampires set themselves up in a local apartment complex, slowly killing all of its patrons before a warden challenges them in close quarter combat. Black Court are strong and fast, so this warden needs to be smart about his approach.

He starts trapping pixies and practically bullying them into dangerous scouting work. The Little Folk complain of this to their friend, the half-ogre Logan Harcourt. While the info from them is sketchy, Logan sets out to find the man forcing his diminutive buddies into such situations. It isn’t hard, but Logan quickly learns it was done for a good reason. The ogre-kin makes a deal with Malcom to get the pixies to do a better job in exchange for better payment. He even agrees to help Malcom with the final assault, in exchange for a favor at a later date.
Aspect: Deals and Favors Like a Fae

Phase 5: Who Else’s Path Have You Crossed? Keira Moore
Returning from the Nevernever after doing a favor for a centaur “cousin,” Logan runs into a strange patch of mind-muddling fog and a couple of people who got lost in it, including the young woman who helped him out against some Red Court scum. To clear what he sees as a debt (and mess with some Winter creeps), he helps Keira and Juno get out of the fog. The creature behind it doesn’t take kindly to this interference, and Logan has no issue with helping put the foul Fae down with his trusty sledgehammer, despite its usage of more mind-fogging tricks and illusions. 
Aspect: I Know Faerie Trickery When I Find It


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2012)

Just to show I haven't been a COMPLETE slacker in this game. 

A sheet! Almost done, even! Just need some help working out a good Aspect for my stage 3.

[sblock=Juno Reyes]
*Name*: Juno Reyes
*Template*: Emissary of Power
*High Concept*: Undead Slaying Police Officer
*Trouble*: The Ungrateful Dead

*Stage 1*:
Raised by ex-military father in the LA barrio. Strained relationship due to father's disability, alcohol and control issues. Joined local small gang, but still had to take care of father sometimes.
-*Aspect*: Tough Hide, Tender Heart

*Stage 2*:
Torn between gang and family, Juno found a mentor in her crazy uncle and finally turned away from gang lifestyle. Her uncle took her to an old place of power to awaken her to her destiny in an ancient ritual. Juno and her father move away from LA then, and Juno gets her current job as a cop.
- *Aspect*: Call of Duty

*Stage 3*:
*Altar Ego*
When Juno discovers ritual necromancy implements on a routine bust, she burns the midnight oil to find the culprit. And when a ghost-enslaving cult finds out, it goes on the warpath. But can Juno survive when the spirit shackles are broken, and the pale horde's hunger is unleashed?
- *Aspect*: ?

*Stage 4*:
*Winter Trails *(Keira's story)
Juno tracks a were-panther into the Nevernever and the two are stalked there by crazed fetches. Juno must pierce the deceptions of the fey to find her way back to the mortal world.
- *Aspect*: Curse of Clarity

*Stage 5*:
*Blackest Knight* (Malcolm's Story)
Juno joins forces with a wizard enforcer and a half-fey ogre against a coven of black court vampires; she holds them at bay alongside the ogre to give the wizard time to work his spells, then helps finish them off.
- *Aspect*: Talk to the Fist

*Skills*:
Superb - Conviction, Fists
Great - Athletics, Alertness
Good - Endurance, Investigation
Fair - Lore, Intimidation, Guns
Average - Resources, Scholarship, Empathy, Discipline, Drive

*Stunts and Powers*
World Walker -2
Righteousness -2
Inhuman Recovery -2
Holy Touch -1
Ghost Speaker -1
Marked by Power -1[/sblock]


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jul 2, 2012)

[MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION] [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] [MENTION=54988]Dragonwriter[/MENTION] [MENTION=6694788]Bluedevil[/MENTION]

We're really close to having everyone's character sheets done, so lets keep the energy up if we can!

If you would like, I can start up the game and we can fill in Aspects as we go and you get to know the PCs better. I have no problem with Aspects being kind of amorphous at the start here. I can post a Rogue's Gallery for character references and you can make edits to the character sheets as we go.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm fine with starting. It's just one Aspect I'm missing, and I'm sure I'll get an idea for it sooner or later. Or someone else will get an idea and suggest it, and I'll desperately latch onto it.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm pretty much finished with Logan's sheet. So starting the game up is good with me.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 2, 2012)

ThirdWizard said:


> If you would like, I can start up the game and we can fill in Aspects as we go and you get to know the PCs better.




This. 

Just that one Aspect missing, I'm sure it will be easier to fill in that blank, if we got the game running.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jul 3, 2012)

Here is the Rogues Gallery. Just put in what you can. Don't worry about going back and editing for now.

Besides gameplay stats, here are a few helpful things to list:


Equipment (keep your Resources in mind)
Belongings (non-equipment stuff that might be pertinent)
Physical description of the character
An Aspect Summary would be helpful for me

I'm going to post up the game thread and ooc thread either today or tomorrow.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jul 4, 2012)

I completely forgot today was July 4th and my day is packed. I'll make the post tomorrow.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 5, 2012)

I see the IC post!

I assume all the PC's are there? Did Sandra contact us each individually, or did she contact one of us, who then brought the others in?


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jul 5, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> I see the IC post!
> 
> I assume all the PC's are there? Did Sandra contact us each individually, or did she contact one of us, who then brought the others in?




Sandra's the one missing.  But, good question! Michelle asked Logan to gather you together for her, as she knows you have all worked together in the past helping people with problems.

EDIT: Now I've created an official OOC thread for us to use! I'll keep this one for character creation in case we need to reference anything in here, add a person, or whatever. 

IC Thread
OOC Thread


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2012)

I have tidied up Keira's character sheet now and also added the missing aspect.

I moved REMEMBER WHAT YOUR MOTHER TOLD YOU to Phase 3 (where I had trouble finding a fitting aspect), because it definitely fits there; and put PLAYING WITH THE PREY in for Phase 2 (along with some extra background to go with it), which seems quite appropriate for a cat. 

Bye
Thanee


----------

